# Albstadt Bike Marathon 2011



## Haferstroh (19. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar noch ne Weile hin, aber ich fang einfach schon mal nen Thread dazu an.

Noch 1000 Startplätze sind zu haben, holt sie euch. Der Run scheint dieses Jahr viel früher loszugehen in Anbetracht guter Startblöcke.

Achtung, neue Startzeit 10 Uhr!


----------



## gewitterBiker (19. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch schon angemeldet. Aber wieso "in Anbetracht guter Startblöcke" geht der Run schon früher los? 
Wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr nach Vorjahresplatzierung der Startblock verteilt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (19. Januar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Aber wieso "in Anbetracht guter Startblöcke" geht der Run schon früher los?
> Wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr nach Vorjahresplatzierung der Startblock verteilt?



Hm, ich glaube sowohl als auch. 
Auf jeden Fall aber werden Erststarter nach Zahlungs- /Meldungseingang in die Blöcke verteilt. 
Und jedes Jahr spricht sich das halt mehr immer rum, dass der frühe Vogel den Wurm holt. Die Wenigsten ziehen es vor, aus Block G oder H zu starten


----------



## armor (29. Januar 2011)

Hab mich gleich am ersten Tag, ich glaub der 08.01.11 wars angemeldet...hoffe nur, dass ich am 08.07.11 von der Schwalbe-Tour-Transalp mit dem Rennrad ausreichend regeneriert bin...sind ja nur 6 Tage zwischen den beiden Veranstaltungen...


Am 30.07 steht dann wie alle Jahre wieder die Extremstrecke in Pfronten aufm Plan...
http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Januar 2011)

armor schrieb:


> Hab mich gleich am ersten Tag, ich glaub der 08.01.11 wars angemeldet...hoffe nur, dass ich am 08.07.11 von der Schwalbe-Tour-Transalp mit dem Rennrad ausreichend regeneriert bin...sind ja nur 6 Tage zwischen den beiden Veranstaltungen...
> 
> 
> Am 30.07 steht dann wie alle Jahre wieder die Extremstrecke in Pfronten aufm Plan...
> http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/




Am besten dazwischen nochmal 2-3 Urlaub nehmen, schön brav Rekom-Fahrten machen und gut über die Tage hinweg die Kohlenhydratspeicher füllen in Verbindung mit erhöhter Vitamin E-Zufuhr, dann wird das 

P.S. Nur noch ca. 650 Plätze


----------



## Gixxertwins (5. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich auch gerade angemeldet und gesehen das es weniger als 450Startpläte noch hat.
Die Plätze gehen ja Ratz Fatz weg..

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Februar 2011)

Gixxertwins schrieb:


> Die Plätze gehen ja Ratz Fatz weg..
> 
> Gruss
> Chris



Genau das hat mich ja animiert, den Thread ein halbes Jahr vor dem Event zu starten


----------



## Haferstroh (1. März 2011)

So, noch etwas mehr als 50 Plätze frei und das war's das nach grad mal 2 Monaten. Wenn ich mir die bisherigen Startlisten anderer grosser Events anschaue, dann ist da echt noch Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## FLO HH (2. März 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> So, noch etwas mehr als 50 Plätze frei und das war's das nach grad mal 2 Monaten. Wenn ich mir die bisherigen Startlisten anderer grosser Events anschaue, dann ist da echt noch Schicht im Schacht.



letztes jahr waren über 3000 am start.also immer schön locker bleiben
aber die vorfreude ist schon da...


----------



## roba (2. März 2011)

Nur lief die Anmeldung früher direkt über den Veranstalter.
Jetzt da es dieses Jahr von Datasport übernommen wurde wird 
das wohl nicht mehr der Fall und bei 2500 Schluss sein


----------



## FLO HH (2. März 2011)

ok....
dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.kannn mir aber nur schwer vorstellen,dass sich der stefan s. die kohle entgehen lässt.
warten wir mal ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (2. März 2011)

FLO HH schrieb:


> ...dass sich der stefan s. die kohle entgehen lässt.
> warten wir mal ab...


Das siehst du falsch - Veranstalter ist nicht Skyder, sondern Stadt Albstadt, RSG Zollernalb und Skiclub Ohnstmettingen.


----------



## roba (2. März 2011)

Richtig Skyder veranstaltet die Albstadt-Classic im Juni. Wird immer mal wieder verwechselt


----------



## Haferstroh (2. März 2011)

Bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass es über Datasport läuft.


----------



## FLO HH (2. März 2011)

ok.dann mal sorry....
sollte auch keine kritik sein.bin froh über dieses tolle event und ich ziehe den hut vor den ganzen ehrenamtlichen.
ist einfach ne tolle veranstaltung.
in diesem sinne.bis juli.....


----------



## roba (3. März 2011)

FLO HH schrieb:


> ok.dann mal sorry....
> sollte auch keine kritik sein.bin froh über dieses tolle event und ich ziehe den hut vor den ganzen ehrenamtlichen.
> ist einfach ne tolle veranstaltung.
> in diesem sinne.bis juli.....



Wir haben das auch nicht als Kritik gesehen sondern dies nur richtig gestellt


----------



## woodies (6. März 2011)

Heute offiziell noch 5 Plätze zu haben, sprich quasi ausverkauft.... wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecopower (6. März 2011)

Gibt es nach dem Rennstart dort Staus an Steigungen oder engen Stellen oder ist das ganz so geregelt, dass alle radl und nicht laufen müssen!


----------



## Haferstroh (6. März 2011)

ecopower schrieb:


> Gibt es nach dem Rennstart dort Staus an Steigungen oder engen Stellen oder ist das ganz so geregelt, dass alle radl und nicht laufen müssen!



Nö, dank vieler Startblöcke A-H und einer langen Anfangssteigung auf einer breiten Landstrasse zieht sich das Feld sehr stark in die Länge von Anfang an.


----------



## FrankDe (6. März 2011)

Hui. Zum Glück hab ich mich vorgestern noch angemeldet. Ich hatte keine Ahnung wie viel Plätze noch frei sind. Naja, freu mich schon auf das Rennen.
Zur Einteilung der Startplätze: man konnte doch bei der Anmeldung angeben, wie man seine finisherzeit einschätzt. Wahrscheinlich werden die plätze also nach diesen Zeiten eingeteilt.
Und mit Lizenz ist man normalerweise sowieso ganz vorne 

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter gut...


----------



## armor (6. März 2011)

He Frank...
DU brauchst dir sicher keine Sorgen zu machen - wirst eh um den Sieg mitfahren.

Ich geh jetzt aber auch erstmal mit nem Renner auf ne kleine GA-Einheit.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## M!ke (6. März 2011)

In den vergangenen Jahre wurden soweit ich weiss die Startplätze nach der Vorjahreszeit verteilt. Neue fingen hinten an. Bei Datasport kannst ja reinschreiben was willst, kann mir i-wie nicht vorstellen, dass die das ranziehen, oder?

Mike


----------



## FrankDe (6. März 2011)

> wirst eh um den Sieg mitfahren.


 ne, das glaub ich nicht ganz. Schließlich bin ich nicht mehr U19 wie vor 2 Jahren. Naja, für Albstadt nehm ich mir eigentlich nie viel vor, außer Spaß zu haben. Ist mir ein wenig zu flach und zu lang. Aber die Strecke an sich macht schon Spaß.



> Bei Datasport kannst ja reinschreiben was willst, kann mir i-wie nicht vorstellen, dass die das ranziehen, oder?


Ja, stimmt schon. Aber wieso sollte einer 3h Fahrzeit eintragen wenn er nachher 4,5 std oder mehr braucht. Viel schneller wird man da dann auch nicht - Oft ist das eher sogar noch schlechter, weil man am Anfang dann vllt zu viel Gas gibt, da man sich von anderen mitreißen lässt und gegen Ende schließlich verliert man die Kraft. Nur umgekehrt, wenn man schnell ist und weit hinten starten muss verliert man viel zeit.


----------



## ecopower (6. März 2011)

FrankDe schrieb:


> ne, das glaub ich nicht ganz. Schließlich bin ich nicht mehr U19 wie vor 2 Jahren. Naja, für Albstadt nehm ich mir eigentlich nie viel vor, außer Spaß zu haben. Ist mir ein wenig zu flach und zu lang. Aber die Strecke an sich macht schon Spaß.
> 
> Ja, stimmt schon. Aber wieso sollte einer 3h Fahrzeit eintragen wenn er nachher 4,5 std oder mehr braucht. Viel schneller wird man da dann auch nicht - Oft ist das eher sogar noch schlechter, weil man am Anfang dann vllt zu viel Gas gibt, da man sich von anderen mitreißen lässt und gegen Ende schließlich verliert man die Kraft. Nur umgekehrt, wenn man schnell ist und weit hinten starten muss verliert man viel zeit.



Kann man denn ordentlich überholen? Ich hoffe doch.

Naja, unter 3h für den Sieger 2010 ist schon eine Ansage!


----------



## Haferstroh (6. März 2011)

ecopower schrieb:


> Kann man denn ordentlich überholen? Ich hoffe doch.



Aufgrund der fast immer breiten Strecke ist das Überholen theoretisch immer möglich, relativiert sich aber aufgrund der Masse an Teilnehmern, sprich man hat vom ersten bis zum letzten Kilometer eigentlich IMMER Leute um sich, egal wie schnell oder langsam man fährt, ausser man startet vom Block A und ist auf neuem Streckenrekord-Kurs.


----------



## aka (7. März 2011)

ecopower schrieb:


> Kann man denn ordentlich überholen? Ich hoffe doch.


Ja - man kann sogar ordentlich ueberholt werden.


----------



## ecopower (7. März 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Ja - man kann sogar *ordentlich ueberholt* werden.





Haferstroh schrieb:


> Aufgrund der fast immer breiten Strecke ist  *das Überholen *theoretisch immer möglich, ..., ausser man startet vom Block A und ist auf neuem  Streckenrekord-Kurs.


Wird wohl beides eintreten.



Haferstroh schrieb:


> ..ausser man startet vom Block A und ist auf neuem  Streckenrekord-Kurs.



Das überlasse ich lieber den E-Motor oder Chemieunterstützen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodies (7. März 2011)

... und neuen Streckenrekord fährt auch keiner alleine. Bis zum finalen Anstieg Richtung Kugelwälchen, bzw. anschließend Rick ist auch die Spitze immer in der Gruppe unterwegs, sonst gibts nämlich keinen Rekord, bzw. Sieg.


----------



## Haferstroh (7. März 2011)

Wenn man einen Streckenrekord von 2:30 ansteuert, dann ist man garantiert alleine, und nicht erst ab dem Kügelwäldchen oder wie das Gehölz heissen mag. Es sei denn der Lakata bekommt vom Betreuer nen Reserve-Akku für den Innenlager-Hilsmotor versteckt in einer XXL Trinkflasche vom Betreuer verabreicht


----------



## ecopower (8. März 2011)

Scheint voll zu werden, auf der Piste.
---      Marathon Overall                    2508 Gemeldete


----------



## FrankDe (8. März 2011)

und es wird noch mindestens einer mehr - ich bin nämlich noch nicht auf der Liste


----------



## roba (9. März 2011)

Scheinbar doch nichts mit Teilnehmerlimit
Mittlerweile sind es schon 2520 und die Anmeldung ist immer
noch offen.


----------



## ecopower (9. März 2011)

roba schrieb:


> scheinbar doch nichts mit teilnehmerlimit
> Mittlerweile sind es schon 2520 und die anmeldung ist immer
> noch offen.


2549!?


----------



## ecopower (10. März 2011)

2553!

M-Hu19   Marathon Männer Hobby U19             41 Gemeldete
M-Helite Marathon Männer Hobby Elite          851 Gemeldete
*M-Hsen1  Marathon Männer Hobby Senioren 1    1005 Gemeldete*
Midlife Crisis?


----------



## Pablo P. (11. März 2011)

Als Neuling und Langsamfahrer (angegebene Zeit 4:50 h) werde ich wohl hinten starten. Macht aber nix, ganz im Gegenteil, vorne riecht's immer so fies nach verbranntem Gummi.


----------



## ecopower (11. März 2011)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Als Neuling und Langsamfahrer (angegebene Zeit 4:50 h) werde ich wohl hinten starten. Macht aber nix, ganz im Gegenteil, vorne riecht's immer so fies nach verbranntem Gummi.


Naja, mit 4:50h bist Du bestimmt kein Langsamfahrer. Damit wärst Du letztes Jahr in der ersten Hälfte der Ergebnisliste gewesen, so um den Platz 1250, von über 2500 Startern. Für den Anfang schon sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (11. März 2011)

Haha, die 4:50 sind ja auch nur eine theoretische Einschätzung meiner Leistungsfähigkeit bzw. mein Wunsch . Mal sehen, ob's realistisch sein wird. Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass es letztes Jahr brutalst heiß war, da sind die Zeiten bestimmt im Schnitt schlechter gewesen als sonst...


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2011)

ecopower schrieb:


> Kann man denn ordentlich überholen? Ich hoffe doch.
> 
> Naja, unter 3h für den Sieger 2010 ist schon eine Ansage!



letztes Jahr musste man froh sein, wenn man noch Boden unter den Reifen hatte. Rechts Fahrer, Links Fahrer, vorne Fahrer, hinten fahrer und kaum ne chance da rauaszukommen. Wirst halt mitgetrieben... so ein Gedränge werd ich mir sicher nicht nochmal geben.


----------



## Pablo P. (15. März 2011)

Jetzt sind's schon über 2600 Teilnehmer - und die Anmeldung ist immer noch offen?! Wenn das mal am 9. Juli für Forstwege rund um Albstadt keine Staumeldungen auf SWR3 gibt...


----------



## modoufall (16. März 2011)

ecopower schrieb:


> 2553!
> 
> M-Hu19 Marathon Männer Hobby U19 41 Gemeldete
> M-Helite Marathon Männer Hobby Elite 851 Gemeldete
> ...


 
Die hätt ich ja dann schon hinter mir, ich starte in "Senioren 2" 

Mal ne Frage an die Erfahrenen: wie ist denn so der Untergrund? Nagel ich da (als Anfänger) eher die grobstolligen Gummis ans Rad oder die Leichtläufer?
Grüße
Günter


----------



## Jierdan (16. März 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Die hätt ich ja dann schon hinter mir, ich starte in "Senioren 2"
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Erfahrenen: wie ist denn so der Untergrund? Nagel ich da (als Anfänger) eher die grobstolligen Gummis ans Rad oder die Leichtläufer?
> Grüße
> Günter



Leichtläufer tun es im normalfall völlig. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, we manche Passagen aussehen, nachdem da 2600 Leute drüber sind  Meine beste Zeit hab ich mit 2.25er Nics gefahren und die waren trotz Regen heillos überdimensioniert.


----------



## Haferstroh (16. März 2011)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Leichtläufer tun es im normalfall völlig. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, we manche Passagen aussehen, nachdem da 2600 Leute drüber sind  Meine beste Zeit hab ich mit 2.25er Nics gefahren und die waren trotz Regen heillos überdimensioniert.



2002 (ja, ist ne Weile her) war übelst. Schlimmste Schlammschlacht bisher in den ganzen Jahren. Da wären die Nobbys auch überfordert gewesen. Daher sei gesagt, dass besonders bei tagelangem Dauersiff in der Woche vorm Rennen die Strecke niemals unterschätzt werden darf, insbesondere wegen der grossen Starterfeldes in Verbindung mit viel Wiesenwegen, besonders im ersten Rennviertel. Dazu eine sehr schmierige Abfahrt und eins schmieriger Aufstieg, welche auch bei insgesamt trockenem Wetter trotzdem immer rutischig sind. Also bei richtig nasser Strecke kommt mir nur ganz schweres Geschütz auf die Felge wie z.B. den Maxxis Medusa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modoufall (17. März 2011)

ok, das hilft mir schon mal weiter, danke!


----------



## Haferstroh (1. April 2011)

So, seit heute ist Schluss mit lustig, die Anmeldung ist zu! Endstand 2822 Teilnehmer. Sagen wir 3000 mit ein paar guten Kumpels des Veranstalters darunter


----------



## roba (1. April 2011)

Das Interesse am ABM ist schon gigantisch und seit Jahren gleichbleibend
Es ist und bleibt einfach eine super Veranstaltung
Freue mich schon riesig darauf


----------



## Deleted155558 (7. April 2011)

Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz braucht oder Ihre jemanden kennt, der einen braucht - einfach melden. Ich kann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider nicht antreten *heul


----------



## Reddi (31. Mai 2011)

Ich rolle den Thread mal wieder auf, hab da so ein paar Fragen...

Ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei, starte in der U19 Hobbyklasse. Kenne also weder die Strecke, noch die Bedingungen. Habs mir auch noch nie als Zuschauer angesehen.

Ich bin jetzt das Wochenende einen Marathon von 80km und 1350hm gefahren, den Marchtal-Bike-Marathon. Überraschenderweise unter 3 Stunden, und wenn ich das eine oder andere Probleme (z.B. stechende Lunge direkt beim Start) noch in den Griff kriege, wird das noch besser.

Rein theoretisch sollten die 6km und 250hm, die der ABM mehr hat, in 20 Minuten machbar sein, ist ja praktisch einmal der Albtrauf. Wenn  man jetzt noch mangelnde Streckenkenntnis einbezieht, komme ich vielleicht bei einer Fahrzeit von 3:30-3:40 raus. 

Ist diese Rechnung realistisch? 

In was für einem Block werde ich als Ersttäter und mit einer bei der Anmeldung angegebenen Zeit (kann man das ändern?) denn starten?

Die Frage mit den Reifen stellt sich bei mir nur insofern, dass ich hoffe dass meine einzigen beiden Reifen bis dahin nicht runter sind.


----------



## scooter_werner (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn wirklich nach dieser Angabe eingeteilt wird, solltest Du im A-Block stehen. Aber selbst aus Block B kommt man noch ordentlich voran.


----------



## Reddi (31. Mai 2011)

oh...

danke!


----------



## Haferstroh (31. Mai 2011)

Jo, A-Block WENN danach ausgerichtet wird. Beim Marchtal-Mara biste rechnerisch ca. nen 27er Schnitt gefahren, und beim ABM wird das wohl dann ca. ein 25er-26er sein, insofern ist die von dir erwartete Zeit realistisch und wirst damit auch unter den ersten 10% aller männlichen Finisher sein.

Allgemein kann man beim ABm sagen, dass 4 Stunden so die Schallmauer ist. Alles unter 4 Stunden gehört schon zur "besseren" Liga. Und mit 3:30 Endzeit aus dem A-Block startend, haste dann min. 2800 Fahrer stetig im Nacken

Wie schon oft erwähnt, die Krafteinteilung ist sehr wichtig, rihtig interessant wirds ca. ab KM 50. Und auch die letzten 10KM mit den ständigen leichten, sich ewig ziehenden Anstiegen sind nicht lustig.


----------



## boulder2002 (1. Juni 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt das Wochenende einen Marathon von 80km und 1350hm gefahren, den Marchtal-Bike-Marathon. Überraschenderweise unter 3 Stunden, und wenn ich das eine oder andere Probleme (z.B. stechende Lunge direkt beim Start) noch in den Griff kriege, wird das noch besser.
> 
> Rein theoretisch sollten die 6km und 250hm, die der ABM mehr hat, in 20 Minuten machbar sein, ist ja praktisch einmal der Albtrauf. Wenn  man jetzt noch mangelnde Streckenkenntnis einbezieht, komme ich vielleicht bei einer Fahrzeit von 3:30-3:40 raus.
> 
> Ist diese Rechnung realistisch?



Ich bin Marchtal zum ersten Mal gefahren und hatte eine Zeit von 3:12

In Albstadt, das ich schon 7x gefahren bin, habe ich eine Bestzeit von 3:44

Das mal als Anhaltspunkt. Ich denke, deine Rechnung ist ziemlich realistisch 
Allerdings solltest du das, was Haferstroh bzgl. der Krafteinteilung geschrieben hat, ernst nehmen.


----------



## FLO HH (1. Juni 2011)

mayday....
ich benötige noch einen startplatz.falls einer etwas hört bitte melden.

gruß und danke flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (1. Juni 2011)

ich glaube, da gibt es noch mehr...


----------



## FLO HH (1. Juni 2011)

klappt schon....
letztes jahr sind auch ne menge in der woche davor abgesprungen.


----------



## armor (1. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre 6 Tage vor Albstadt die letzte Etappe der Rennrad Schwalbe-Tour-Transalp.

Falls ich mich nicht schnell genug regeneriere, wird mein Startplatz frei - ich werds hier in diesem Fall spätestens 3 Tage vorher posten...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. Juni 2011)

Letztes Jahr war auch klar, dass es 40 Grad haben wird. Viele haben deswegen im Vorfeld noch sehr kurzfristig abgegeben. Spätestens in 2 Wochen werden hier sicher wieder viele Plätze angeboten.


----------



## Reddi (4. Juni 2011)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass da ja an die 4 Stunden sind zwischen meiner ungefähren Zieleinfahrt und der Siegererhrung... 
Mich mal wieder als unwissenden Anfänger outend: Bisher habe ich ja wegen kurzer Heimwege immer aufs Duschen am Rennort verzichtet, in Albstadt wird es wohl doch sinnvoll werden. 
Muss man da an den Duschen Schlange stehen oder irgendwas besonderes beachten?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. Juni 2011)

Letztes Jahr bin ich direkt nach der Zieldurchfahr rechts weg in die Schmiecha gehüpft, da haben noch mehr geplantscht wie die Entlein^^


----------



## bikertom (6. Juni 2011)

Suche noch einen Startplatz! Bitte meldet euch bei mir, wenn einer abspringt!

DANKE


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juni 2011)

*Suche ebenfalls 2 Startplätze für den Albstadt Marathon! *
Danke


----------



## Sabo.g (8. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand von Euch wie das mit dem abgeben des Startplatzes läuft? Hätte da wahrscheinlich noch einen anzubieten.

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (8. Juni 2011)

> suche ebenfalls 2 startplätze für den albstadt marathon!



dito:d


----------



## speedy76 (8. Juni 2011)

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Startplatz zum Bike Marathon. Bitte meldet Euch.....


----------



## slatanic (8. Juni 2011)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch wie das mit dem abgeben des Startplatzes läuft? Hätte da wahrscheinlich noch einen anzubieten.
> 
> MFG Sabo



hab dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## FrankDe (9. Juni 2011)

Bin zur Zeit verletzt, weiß deshalb noch nicht ob ich starten kann. Am besten eine Woche vor Start nochmal bei mir melden (PN).


----------



## armor (10. Juni 2011)

Ui...gute Besserung, Frank!


----------



## Montezuma (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

zum ersten mal mache ich bei eine Veranstaltung mit. Die Frage wie läuft so was ab? Habe keine Infos bisher bekommen...

- Wann sollte man am spätestens am Sa. da sein?
- Wo Parkt man am besten, wenn man Sa. früh dort ankommt. Es werden ja schon ein paar Leute da sein...
- Anmelden muss man sich bestimmt auch irgendwo, wegen Startnummer?
- Was schleppt ihr so alles mit (Schlauch, Flickzeug, Riegel..) Am besten passt alles in ein Rucksack, oder ist das schon zu überdimensioniert? Eine große Wasserflasche für den Start sollte reichen?
- Geländer soll ja nicht so Anspruchsvoll sein. Eine Kombi aus X-King und RaceKing sollte ausreichen?

Gruß,
Martin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hier meine Meinung:



Montezuma schrieb:


> - Wann sollte man am spätestens am Sa. da sein?
> So ca. 2h vor Start sollte reichen. Albstadt ist in diesem Fall uebrigens Albstadt-Ebingen (Albstadt besteht aus vielen, zum Teil weit auseinanderliegenden Teilen).
> - Wo Parkt man am besten, wenn man Sa. früh dort ankommt. Es werden ja schon ein paar Leute da sein...
> Z.B. am Gymnasium Ebingen / Schmiechastrasse
> ...


----------



## Reddi (14. Juni 2011)

Mann, jetzt in den Pfingstferien wäre die heiße Trainingsphase... Nur nicht für mich, ich habe mir die erste Erkältung für dieses Jahr geholt (war klar dass das nicht ausfällt) und werde diese schönen zwei Wochen Freizeit nach derzeitigem Stand keinen einzigen Kilometer schaffen. Bis zum ABM bin ich wieder gesund, keine Bange. 

Ich werde, wie immer, wieder mit Rucksack fahren, haupütsächlich wegen des 3 Liter Camelbacks (wenn ich nicht aufpasse ist der 20km vor dem Ziel leer...). Sonstiges: Müsliriegel, Erste-Hilfe-Paket (solange ichs dabei hab, passiert nichts^^), Schlauch, Airgun, Pumpe, selbstklebende Flicken, je nach Witterung eine etwas wärmere Regenjacke, Handy, KV-Karte... Entgegen allgemeiner Behauptungen verschiedener Kameraden habe ich weder ein Zelt noch ein Bierfass dabei. 
Wollt eigentlich nicht zwischendurch anhalten an den Verpflegungsstationen. Aber ich bin noch nie mehr als 80km nonstop gefahren. 

Ja, vor anderthalb Jahren beim Engel-Cup in Daugendorf wurde ich wegen dem Rucksack gefragt, ob ich unterwegs übernachten wolle. Der Betreffende war nach mir im Ziel.


----------



## scooter_werner (14. Juni 2011)

Trotzdem ist es in der Regel effizienter mit Trinkflasche zu fahren und öfter an den Verpflegungsstationen aufzufüllen. Du schleppst schließlich am Anfang 3kg mehr den Berg rauf.


----------



## Reddi (14. Juni 2011)

Lass uns nicht wegen Effizienz anfangen... macht den thread kaputt. Die Frage war, wie wir fahren, und da wollte ich verdeutlichen, dass nicht unbedingt jeder der mit Rucksack fährt im letzten Drittel ankommen muss. (Wobei, ich bin auf dem besten Weg dahin... *Hust*, *rotz*, *kopfaua*)


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (15. Juni 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ich werde, wie immer, wieder mit Rucksack fahren, haupütsächlich wegen des 3 Liter Camelbacks.... Aber ich bin noch nie mehr als 80km nonstop gefahren.



Hallo,

dieses Jahr gibt es *1 Verpflegungstation mehr*! Sofern es nicht wieder 40 Grad hat solltest Du sogar mit 1 großen Flasche durchkommen. 3kg Camelback kostet dich mehr Zeit als 4 mal halten und Flasche vollmachen.

Sofern du 2 Flaschenhalter am Rad festmachen kannst würde ich mit 2 großen Flaschen fahren, da kann auch bei 40 Grad nix passieren mit 4 Stationen.

Das ganze Zeugs in Deinem Rucksack kostet Dich mehr Körner, als wenn Du das am Rad unterbringst. Pumpe an Rahmen, Satteltasche mit Schlauch, Flickzeug und Handy. Fertig ist die Laube. Riegel ab ins Trikot.

Was hast denn für eine Zeit gefahren mit dem Zelt aufm Rücken? War bestimmt brutal bei 40 Grad wie letztes Jahr...


----------



## Reddi (15. Juni 2011)

Ich bin in Albstadt noch nie mit. 
Ich glaube, das ist eine Frage der Philosophie. Ich mag nur ganz ungern eine Hand längere Zeit vom Lenker wegnehmen und bin vom Camelback total überzeugt. Kein Körnersparen, keine Verpflegungstationen oder Trinkflache könnte mich überreden, ein Rennen ohne den zu fahren. Die einzigen Rennen, in denen ich keinen Camelback habe, sind kurze Sprints, bei denen es nur langsam macht, wenn man zwischendurch überhaupt etwas trinkt.

Stimmt, bei 40°C werde ich ein Problem bekommen... dann reichen die 3L vorne und hinten nicht^^ (dann isses halt so). 

Thema beendet. Fahrt ihr mit Flasche und ich mit Blase, Hauptsache ist doch, dass jeder seinen Spaß hat und heil ankommt.


----------



## Montezuma (15. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Infos erstmal! Rucksack oder nicht Rucksack, werde mir noch ein paar Gedanken machen. Rucksack selber wiegt 1kg, wenn ich auf die Seite von Dakine gucke. Habe damit auch die ganze Zeit trainiert. Mal gucken....


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (15. Juni 2011)

An der Strecke stehen 20 000 Leute, wenn Deine Blase leer ist, beim nächsten Zuschauer anhalten und um Wasser fragen (oder bei denen anhalten die aufm Kasten Bier sitzen und frech grinsen^^). Das ganze Wasser was die Anwohner aus den Schläuchen spritzen ist auch aus der Wasserleitung und ist Trinkwasser. Der nächst beste Schlauchspritzer bläst Dir Dein 3 Liter Camelbag mit 5 Litern voll, keine Sorge


----------



## Reddi (15. Juni 2011)

Ah, für Abkühlung ist also gesorgt


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juni 2011)

Montezuma schrieb:


> - Wo Parkt man am besten, wenn man Sa. früh dort ankommt.



Meinen bewährten Geheimparkplatz verrate ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faky88 (16. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Meinen bewährten Geheimparkplatz verrate ich nicht



Ich löse mal das Geheimnis auf 

"Parken: Parkmöglichkeit besteht im Parkhaus am Bahnhof (Freitag
und Samstag kostenlos). Vorsicht! Einfahrtshöhe beachten!"

Das ist wirklich annähernd in unmittelbarer Nähe beim Start ...


----------



## woodies (16. Juni 2011)

weitere "Geheimplätze":

Theodor-Grotz-Strasse: Anbindung an die Innenstadt durch "bike-tunnel" Richtung Bahnhof
Gymnasium, Mazmannhalle, Albstadion; am Ende der Schmiechastrasse (am Ende der Startaufstellung) ; in der Mazmannhalle kann nach dem Rennen glaub ich ebenfalls geduscht werden.
Am Bahnhof gibt's noch weitere Parkmöglichkeiten großer neuer Parkplatz am Bahnhof, sowie in Verlängerung des Busbahnhofes.......


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Juni 2011)

faky88 schrieb:


> Ich löse mal das Geheimnis auf
> 
> "Parken: Parkmöglichkeit besteht im Parkhaus am Bahnhof (Freitag
> und Samstag kostenlos). Vorsicht! Einfahrtshöhe beachten!"
> ...





woodies schrieb:


> weitere "Geheimplätze":
> 
> Theodor-Grotz-Strasse: Anbindung an die Innenstadt durch "bike-tunnel" Richtung Bahnhof
> Gymnasium, Mazmannhalle, Albstadion; am Ende der Schmiechastrasse (am Ende der Startaufstellung) ; in der Mazmannhalle kann nach dem Rennen glaub ich ebenfalls geduscht werden.
> Am Bahnhof gibt's noch weitere Parkmöglichkeiten großer neuer Parkplatz am Bahnhof, sowie in Verlängerung des Busbahnhofes.......



Alles falsch....


----------



## cluso (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hätte noch jemand einen Startplatz abzugeben?

Danke


----------



## Reddi (18. Juni 2011)

Ab wann und wie findet man eigentlich heraus, in welchem Block man startet? Juckt mich jetzt total, seit ich weiß in was für Abständen die starten (das wird doch wohl hoffentlich es wird doch wohl hoffentlich der Startschuss des eigenen Blocks als Startzeitpunkt gewertet und nicht der des ersten Blocks?!)...


----------



## speedy76 (18. Juni 2011)

Die Zeit wird erst genommen, wenn du mit deinem Transponder über die Startlinie gefahren bist.

Also keine Angst.....


----------



## lilu24 (20. Juni 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> An der Strecke stehen 20 000 Leute, wenn Deine Blase leer ist, beim nächsten Zuschauer anhalten und um Wasser fragen (oder bei denen anhalten die aufm Kasten Bier sitzen und frech grinsen^^). Das ganze Wasser was die Anwohner aus den Schläuchen spritzen ist auch aus der Wasserleitung und ist Trinkwasser. Der nächst beste Schlauchspritzer bläst Dir Dein 3 Liter Camelbag mit 5 Litern voll, keine Sorge



Wird der Trinkrucksack nicht an der Verpflegungsstelle gefüllt? Müsste doch auch gehen oder


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Wird der Trinkrucksack nicht an der Verpflegungsstelle gefüllt? Müsste doch auch gehen oder



Natürlich, aber letztes Jahr bei 40 Grad hab ich 100 ml pro km übern Kopf zusätzlich gebraucht, sonst wäre ich verreckt. Als Local-Hero hat man ja auch immer seine Damen platziert, zum Schluss hab ich mir das ISO nur noch so drübergeschüttet weil ich gekocht habe wie ein alter VW-Käfer.

Als Konsequenz gibt es dieses Jahr eine 4. Verpflegungsstelle, d.h. auch ohne Damen am Rand der Strecke kommt man mit 2 großen Flaschen bei 40 Grad klar. 

Ansonsten bekommst Du sicher in jeder Ortschaft und bei jeder Gruppierung auf Zuruf Wasser, Bier, Limonade oder Sonnenmilch gereicht. Man fährt ausserdem an mehreren Wasserstellen vorbei und könnte sich jederzeit die 2. Flasche vollmachen zum Abspritzen des Körpers 

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## aka (21. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Wird der Trinkrucksack nicht an der Verpflegungsstelle gefüllt? Müsste doch auch gehen oder



Ja, und wenn du glueck hast mit Sprudel... so ein Mundstueck kann locker 20m weit weg fliegen wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann 
Deswegen sind die Teile in der Regel auch leuchtorange, damit man sie wieder findet!
Ich fahre wohl dieses Jahr wieder die Kombination Trinkflaschen + leichter Trinkrucksack und hoffe so ohne Stopp durchzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (22. Juni 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte noch jemand einen Startplatz abzugeben?
> 
> Danke



Würde mich über einen Platz sehr freuen.

Gruss und Danke.


----------



## Kamy01 (22. Juni 2011)

Wir bräuchten noch 2 Startplätze für albstadt.

Wenn jemand seine abgeben möchte bitte melden.

Auch ein Startplatz ist für uns hilfeich!

Danke


----------



## Hottahegel (22. Juni 2011)

Eine Frage an die Wiederholtäter :

Kann man die Strecke vom technischen Grad her mit Kirchzarten vergleichen , also eher langweilig ?

Oder gibt es die ein oder andere Schlüsselstelle an der auch ein wenig Fahrtechnik gefragt ist ?

Ist ja auch, wie der Ultra Bike, eher auf Masse ausgelegt


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Juni 2011)

_Eine Frage an die Wiederholtäter :

Kann man die Strecke vom technischen Grad her mit Kirchzarten vergleichen , also eher langweilig ?_

*Ja!*

_Oder gibt es die ein oder andere Schlüsselstelle an der auch ein wenig Fahrtechnik gefragt ist ?_

*Nein!*

_Ist ja auch, wie der Ultra Bike, eher auf Masse ausgelegt _

*So ist es! Andernfall muss man immer in Neustadt oder Bad Wildbad sein Glück suchen *


----------



## lilu24 (22. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> _Eine Frage an die Wiederholtäter :
> 
> Kann man die Strecke vom technischen Grad her mit Kirchzarten vergleichen , also eher langweilig ?_
> 
> ...



Wenigstens gibt es in Kiza ein paar Trails.... und bei dem Wetter und Matsch hat es auch gereicht. 

Sind solche Stellen in Albstadt auch vorhanden?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (22. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibt es in Kiza ein paar Trails.... und bei dem Wetter und Matsch hat es auch gereicht.
> 
> Sind solche Stellen in Albstadt auch vorhanden?



Ja, in Kirchzarten ist aber mit Technik und Risiko mehr rauszuholen als in Albstadt. Dafür ist in Albstadt das Publikum besser und der größte Spass an der ganzen Veranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (23. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibt es in Kiza ein paar Trails.... und bei dem Wetter und Matsch hat es auch gereicht.
> 
> Sind solche Stellen in Albstadt auch vorhanden?



Ganz vereinzelt vielleicht. Bei Regenwetter ist die Strecke allerdings noch tückischer als Kirchzarten.


----------



## igel (24. Juni 2011)

Nach den neuen GPS-Daten ist die Strecke beim Skilift Onstmettingen geändert. Dort gehts jetzt durch eine momentan unfahrbare Schlammpassage zu einer eigens in den Wald gebaggerten Abfahrt zum Skilift. Angeblich soll im Wald noch weiter gebaggert werden, momentan ist´s unfahrbar. Fast alle fahren beim Training auf dem Feldweg an dieser Passage vorbei, die haben´s noch gar nicht realisiert, dass man auf dem Schlammpfad durch den Wald fahren soll. Falls jemand seine Vorjahreszeit toppen will, kann er´s mit der Streckenführung vergessen.


----------



## NightRacer (24. Juni 2011)

igel schrieb:


> Nach den neuen GPS-Daten ist die Strecke beim Skilift Onstmettingen geändert. Dort gehts jetzt durch eine momentan unfahrbare Schlammpassage zu einer eigens in den Wald gebaggerten Abfahrt zum Skilift. Angeblich soll im Wald noch weiter gebaggert werden, momentan ist´s unfahrbar. Fast alle fahren beim Training auf dem Feldweg an dieser Passage vorbei, die haben´s noch gar nicht realisiert, dass man auf dem Schlammpfad durch den Wald fahren soll. Falls jemand seine Vorjahreszeit toppen will, kann er´s mit der Streckenführung vergessen.



Skilift...Onstmettingen,...wo soll denn die Stelle sein?
Bin die Runde vor zwei Wochen noch abgefahren,...keine Schlammpassage zu sehen. Außer natürlich das Standarddreckloch im wald oben vor der Abfahrt nach Pfeffingen.


MichL


----------



## NightRacer (24. Juni 2011)

...ah...habs gefunden,...

habs mal kurz ausgemessen; das Teilstück das wegfällt hat 1,9km, das hinzugekommene 1,7km, also ist die neue Strecke 200m kürzer,...kommt drauf an wie das zu fahren ist.
Das alte Stück war ja recht schnell zu fahren mit der linksKurve bergab aus dem Wald raus wo immer n haufen Leute in die Wiese rausgetragen wurden.

Gibts das denn auch irgendwoo schriftlich das diese Änderung mit einfliesst? Mit den GPs Daten ist da ja immer so ne Sache?

greetz

MichL


PS: muss grade mal noch weiterschauen ob mir sonst noch was auffällt


----------



## igel (24. Juni 2011)

Die Streckenänderung ist kurz nach dem Zollersteighof. Die Route ging bisher nicht zum Skilift Onstmettingen, das ist jetzt neu. Auf der Karte in der Homepage des ABM ist das nicht zu sehen, da das Symbol für die 2. Verpflegungsstelle drüber liegt. Ohne GPS ist das "Onstmettinger Dreckloch" kaum zu finden. Die neue Streckenführung ist keine natürliche, sowieso vorhandene Strecke, vielmehr soll hier wohl mit aller Gewalt der Skilift Onstmettingen in die Route eingebaut werden, also hat man sich extra hierfür durch den Wald gebaggert. Momentan fahren fast alle dran vorbei. Die neue Route gibts als Download auf der ABM-Homepage.


----------



## igel (24. Juni 2011)

NightRacer schrieb:


> ...ah...habs gefunden,...
> 
> habs mal kurz ausgemessen; das Teilstück das wegfällt hat 1,9km, das hinzugekommene 1,7km, also reine Strecke ist 200m weniger,...kommt drauf an wie das zu fahren ist.
> Das alte Stück war ja recht schnell zu fahren mit der linksKurve bergab aus dem Wald raus wo immer n haufen Leute in die Wiese rausgetragen wurden.
> ...



Der Rest der Strecke ist wie früher

die neue Passage war zumindest am 23.6. teilweise unfahrbar. Es wurde wohl schon nachgefragt, das mit der Änderung soll ernst gemeint sein. Gerüchteweise hieß es, die unfahrbaren Anteile würden nochmal mit dem Bagger nachbearbeitet


----------



## NightRacer (24. Juni 2011)

ich frag mich nur warum die die Strecke durch die pampa führen wenn der alte Teil eigentlich ohne Probleme fahrbar ist (keine Baustelle, Waldarbeiten etc.). Die wollen die Strecke doch wohl nicht ANSPRUCHSVOLLER machen!?  hrhrhr...

PS: was mir noch aufgefallen ist: also der GPS Track wurde so nicht abgefahren sondern die Änderung ist nachträglich von Hand eingebracht. Sieht man ganz deutlich an der Verteilung und dem Abstand der Trackpoints zueinander.


----------



## speedy76 (24. Juni 2011)

dann werde ich mir die Stelle morgen mal anschauen. Schließlich habe ich ja nun auch einer der 3058 Startplätze bekommen.

Nochmals besten dank an claudsch


----------



## Boelat (25. Juni 2011)

In der heutigen Zeitungsausgabe haben Sie von der neuen Strecke berichtet und schreiben hierbei von dem Teil beim Skilift Onstmettingen von einer technischen Herausforderung für Hobbyfahrer. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

Den Artikel dazu gibts hier : http://zollernalbkurier.de/artikel/...s-fuer-den-Bike-Marathon-faellt-jetzt-frueher


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Juni 2011)

Werde mal heute oder morgen noch ein paar Bilder machen falls gewünscht. Ebenso biete ich an die 2 Streckenteile zeitlich gegeneinander zu fahren inkl. GPS Track, auf Wunsch Youtube Video dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilu24 (25. Juni 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Werde mal heute oder morgen noch ein paar Bilder machen falls gewünscht. Ebenso biete ich an die 2 Streckenteile zeitlich gegeneinander zu fahren inkl. GPS Track, auf Wunsch Youtube Video dazu.



Bilder wären klasse!!! Und auch die wirklichen GPX Daten, da ich am WE auch mal ne Runde drehen möchte ;-)


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Bilder wären klasse!!! Und auch die wirklichen GPX Daten, da ich am WE auch mal ne Runde drehen möchte ;-)



Bin grad am umziehen, fahr gleich los  Wohn fast an der Strecke, grad entschieden, dass das Rennrad zu Hause bleibt heute


----------



## lilu24 (25. Juni 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Bin grad am umziehen, fahr gleich los  Wohn fast an der Strecke, grad entschieden, dass das Rennrad zu Hause bleibt heute


War bei mir heute auch so.... MTB war an der Reihe... Freu mich auf deinen Bericht


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Juni 2011)

So erstes Feedback:

Die neue Strecke ist laut meinem GPS 70 m kürzer, aber bei den momentanen Verhältnissen ca. 1 min langsamer. Es wurde eine Schleife quer durch den Wald gemulcht, so dass man hinter dem Skilift in Onstmettingen rauskommt. Momentan gibt es dort keinen Trail sondern nur eine riesige Drecksauerei und einen sehr steinigen holperigen und nicht schön zu fahrenden Abschnitt. Ich hoffe die wahnsinnigen Schlaglöcher werden noch etwas gewalzt. Sollte es trocken bleiben und sich in diesem Abschnitt noch so etwas wie ein Haupttrail bilden, so rechne ich mit einer um ca. 30 Sekunden langsameren Gesamtstrecke.

Bilder und Video kommen später, GPS ebenso.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## lilu24 (25. Juni 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> So erstes Feedback:
> 
> Die neue Strecke ist laut meinem GPS 70 m kürzer, aber bei den momentanen Verhältnissen ca. 1 min langsamer. Es wurde eine Schleife quer durch den Wald gemulcht, so dass man hinter dem Skilift in Onstmettingen rauskommt. Momentan gibt es dort keinen Trail sondern nur eine riesige Drecksauerei und einen sehr steinigen holperigen und nicht schön zu fahrenden Abschnitt. Ich hoffe die wahnsinnigen Schlaglöcher werden noch etwas gewalzt. Sollte es trocken bleiben und sich in diesem Abschnitt noch so etwas wie ein Haupttrail bilden, so rechne ich mit einer um ca. 30 Sekunden langsameren Gesamtstrecke.
> 
> ...



OK Danke. Man frägt sich was der Aufwand soll.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Juni 2011)

Die Verpflegungsstelle "Nägelehaus" wird ca. 4km - 5km nach hinten verlegt an den Skilift an dem man jetzt vorbeifährt. Dort gibt es eine Skihütte mit Wasser und Strom, so dass gekühlte Getränke und Toiletten vorhanden sind. Nach der Skihütte folgt eine leicht abschüssige Abfahrt Richtung Originalstrecke, auf der man sich gut was reinfuttern kann. Zusammen mit der neuen 1. Verpflegungsstelle macht das dort schon Sinn. Man wollte wohl auch mehr Trailanteil bieten, dazu erfordert es in meinen Augen noch etwas Aufwand.

Das neue Verpflegungskonzept ist auf jeden Fall lobenswert. Falls es aber Regnen sollte, dann verliert man an dieser Stelle mit Sicherheit 2 min auf bisherige Zeiten und es wird die matschigste Stelle im ABM. Furious Fred Fahrer werden weinen.

Morgen Pics und Videos


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juni 2011)

Ich finde Streckenänderungen stets interessant. Zu was jedes Jahr über die gleichen Kieselsteine rollen? Macht auch neugierig was da so kommen wird.


----------



## Alb-Rider (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wie lang ist denn der steinig, holprige und für Hobbyfahrer (also für mich) schwierige Abschnitt? Bin auch schon auf die Bilder gespannt...
Naja in einem Interview mit dem OK-Chef wurde drauf Wert gelegt dass die Veranstaltung für den Breitensport ist, es können schon auch schwierigere Stücke eingebaut werden aber sollten immer noch so sein dass sie fahrbar sind.

Gruß


----------



## Reddi (27. Juni 2011)

ähm - gehts da steil bergab oder ist das zu tiefer Schlamm - warum unfahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodies (27. Juni 2011)

Ok bin gerade von der neuen Passage zurück:

- erster Einstieg leicht bergauf, ähnliche Bedingungen wie entlang der Fuchsfarm; weicher etwas schmieriger Waldboden, 2 Spuren 
- dann ebene Passage rechts und links Spuren aus relativ losen Kalksteinen, sieht aus wie wenn hier einmal aufgelesene Kalksteine vom Acker zur Wegbefestigung gedient haben, in der Mitte wieder Waldboden aktuell noch schmierig (ähnlich Einfahrt zum Schnabel)
- Abfahrt zum Skilift etwas geröllig...

also insgesamt absolut fahrbar und wahrscheinlich bis zum Rennen sauber ausgefahren, die ersten Fahrspuren sind jedenfalls gelegt.
... und wenn jeder noch ein bis zwei lose störende Steine entfernt, wird´s bald wieder eine geliebte Waldautobahn......;-)


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (27. Juni 2011)

Sry, habe beruflich Stress. Video und Pic later.


----------



## martinos (27. Juni 2011)

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass es ordentlich holpert - deshalb heißt es ja Bike-Marathon. 

Die restlichen 85 KM holpern ja nicht so waaahnsinnig.


----------



## lilu24 (28. Juni 2011)

Bin zum ersten mal dabei und Frage mich wie hoch denn der Trailanteil ist. Kann man es mit Kirchzarten vergleichen.Dort waren es zwar wenig Singeltrails aber sehr viel Matschwege was nicht nur am Wetter lag, sondern auch an der Wegbeschaffenheit. Wenig Schotter auf den Waldautobahnen. 

Vielleicht kann jemand von euch etwas dazu sagen


----------



## woodies (28. Juni 2011)

Trailanteil gering, Matschwege / Wiesenwege je nach Witterung, ansonsten hoher Forstwegeanteil gut ausgebaut und geschottert.


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2011)

Wie Streckenänderung???? Muss ich jetzt die Slicks wieder vom Tandem runter nehmen???
Hm, letztes Jahr war die Strecke sowas von trocken und einfach, da könnte man wirklich auf die Idee kommen was besonders schnelles aufzuziehen, wenns aber feucht wird/ist wird das sehr unangenehm.

Mal sehen wies mit dem Wetter weiter geht - und auf Bilder bin ich auch gespannt - mit dem Tandem ist alle etwas anders zu fahren als mit dem Solo - wobei es nichtmal annähernd so technisch wird wie in Waldkatzenbach, da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (29. Juni 2011)

so, war heut mal kurz gucken. Is nich so schlimm wie einige wohl denken

















locker zu fahren....außer wenn gaaaz viele zur selben Zeit da sind, wirds sicherlich eng.... aber nicht schlimmer als der Teil vor Pfeffingen


----------



## Reddi (29. Juni 2011)

Das sieht doch gut aus^^ 
Wenn das schon zu den schwierigen Stellen gehört, kann man ruhig das Hirn am Start zurücklassen, spart Gewicht  Auf dass wir Spaß haben werden


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2011)

Sieht wirklich nicht so arg schlimm aus! das fährt sich dann eh noch fest bis da mal einige durch sind! Muss nur kucken dass der Hinterreifen genug Grip hat, das ist beim Tandem etwas anders als beim Solo.
Geht das hier:





rauf oder runter?

Runter ist das jucke, rauf könnte es etwas schwieriger werden. Denn das ist mit Sicherheit steiler als es auf dem Bild aussieht...


Danke für die Bilder!!!!


----------



## Boelat (29. Juni 2011)

> rauf oder runter?



da geht es runter und unten ist dann der "neue" zweite Verpflegunspunkt.


----------



## slatanic (29. Juni 2011)

Da hat die A 5 ja mehr trails


----------



## speedy76 (29. Juni 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich nicht so arg schlimm aus! das fährt sich dann eh noch fest bis da mal einige durch sind! Muss nur kucken dass der Hinterreifen genug Grip hat, das ist beim Tandem etwas anders als beim Solo.
> Geht das hier:
> 
> 
> ...



kein Problem....... wie schon gesagt, hier gehts bergab, bergan würde es tatsächlich etwas fordernder..


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> kein Problem....... wie schon gesagt, hier gehts bergab, bergan würde es tatsächlich etwas fordernder..



Na bestens! Bergab geht alles, bei der Länge passiert so schnell nix, nur bergauf ist alles etwas mühsamer als Solo...


----------



## lilu24 (29. Juni 2011)

Gibt es ne GPX Datei wo die komplette Strecke inklusive dieser Stelle drin ist?


----------



## modoufall (29. Juni 2011)

jetzt kommts noch ein bisschen auf die Gesamtniederschlagsmenge nächste Woche an. Ich halt mir noch die Albert in der Hinterhand.


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Juni 2011)

Wetten, dass die meisten gar nicht merken dass da ne Streckenänderung ist, wenn sie gerade mitten im Rennfieber sind und die Strecke von hundert Zuschauern gesäumt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> jetzt kommts noch ein bisschen auf die Gesamtniederschlagsmenge nächste Woche an. Ich halt mir noch die Albert in der Hinterhand.


Hm, den Dicken Albert hatte ich in Waldkatzenbauch auch drauf, wäre aber nicht notwendig gewesen - war rel. trocken. Denke den braucht man wirklich nur wenns gar arg nass wird....




Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wetten, dass die meisten gar nicht merken dass da ne Streckenänderung ist, wenn sie gerade mitten im Rennfieber sind und die Strecke von hundert Zuschauern gesäumt????


Naja, ich glaub ich hätts schon gemerkt, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht!


----------



## woodies (30. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Gibt es ne GPX Datei wo die komplette Strecke inklusive dieser Stelle drin ist?


 

klar guckst du hier http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=14

Grüsse

woodies


----------



## Reddi (30. Juni 2011)

Das ist auf der Alb... zumindest hier bei mir, ebenfalls auf der Alb, kanns ruhig zwei Tage Dauerregen geben und am nächsten Tag kannst du bedenkenlos überall fahren. Versickert verdammt schnell.


----------



## speedy76 (30. Juni 2011)

.... allerdings gibt es auch Stellen, da kanns 6 Wochen heiß und trocken sein, und das Wasser steht da trotzdem noch


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. Juni 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> .... allerdings gibt es auch Stellen, da kanns 6 Wochen heiß und trocken sein, und das Wasser steht da trotzdem noch



Jetzt weiss ich wer der Freak ist, der mir immer durch den Gartenreich fährt!!! Erwischt!!


----------



## lilu24 (1. Juli 2011)

Warum gibt es denn hier zwei mal den Block C?

http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=30&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=20&tx_ttnews[backPid]=6&cHash=50c94bbd11

Jemand ne Indee?


----------



## lilu24 (1. Juli 2011)

Wurde jetzt geändert!


----------



## Reddi (1. Juli 2011)

Block C... und der auf den ich es abgesehen habe startet im A. Schade eigentlich xD


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2011)

Blöde Frage - wo sieht man denn den Startblock???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (1. Juli 2011)

In den News steht, wie das aufgeteilt ist - und dann gehst du in die Meldelisten, wo die Startnummern stehen und gleichst das ab.


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> In den News steht, wie das aufgeteilt ist - und dann gehst du in die Meldelisten, wo die Startnummern stehen und gleichst das ab.



Ich hab mal ne nette Startnummer, gefällt mir....ebenso wie mein Block A


----------



## Alb-Rider (1. Juli 2011)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass alle die im Block A stehen die Zeitnahme mit dem Startschuß um 10Uhr startet also nicht wenn ich über die Startlinie fahre? Oder gilt das nur für die Profis?
Letztes Jahr stand ich ganz hinten im Block und es hat es ca 1,5 bis 2 min gedauert bis ich über die Startlinie gefahren bin.


----------



## modoufall (2. Juli 2011)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass alle die im Block A stehen die Zeitnahme mit dem Startschuß um 10Uhr startet also nicht wenn ich über die Startlinie fahre? Oder gilt das nur für die Profis?
> Letztes Jahr stand ich ganz hinten im Block und es hat es ca 1,5 bis 2 min gedauert bis ich über die Startlinie gefahren bin.



Genau so steht es auf der hp...

Musst dich halt 4drängeln


----------



## cluso (2. Juli 2011)

I'm still standing.


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> In den News steht, wie das aufgeteilt ist - und dann gehst du in die Meldelisten, wo die Startnummern stehen und gleichst das ab.



Merci! Das passt! Startblock A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peacher (2. Juli 2011)

wenn man sich die Einteilung der Startblöcke anschaut, ist es für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, wie der oder die andere eingeordnet wurde. bei den Seniorinnen 1 z.B. sind Starterinnen in Startblock B, die im letzten Jahr eine Zeit von 6:39!! gefahren sind. Im Startblock D finden sich Starterinnen mit einer Zeit von 4:24 aus 2010. Auffällig ist allerdings, dass die Tourenfahrerinnen in Startblock B alle aus Albstadt kommen. Ist es denn so, dass die Einheimischen in die vorderen Startblöcke einsortiert werden? Wenn ja, dann sollte man das auch so kommunizieren.

Den letzten Satz auf den News
"Blockänderungen aufgrund von Irrtümern, falschen Angaben oder Richtzeiten usw. sind nicht möglich - Anfragen dazu also absolut sinnlos!"
finde ich ziemlich arrogant und überheblich.


----------



## Boelat (2. Juli 2011)

> wenn man sich die Einteilung der Startblöcke anschaut, ist es für mich  nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, wie der oder die andere eingeordnet wurde.  bei den Seniorinnen 1 z.B. sind Starterinnen in Startblock B, die im  letzten Jahr eine Zeit von 6:39!! gefahren sind. Im Startblock D finden  sich Starterinnen mit einer Zeit von 4:24 aus 2010. Auffällig ist  allerdings, dass die Tourenfahrerinnen in Startblock B alle aus Albstadt  kommen. Ist es denn so, dass die Einheimischen in die vorderen  Startblöcke einsortiert werden? Wenn ja, dann sollte man das auch so  kommunizieren.


Das Problem bei den vorderen Startblöcken ist, dass dort bestimmte Teams immer gesetzt sind, egal wie die Fahrer in den Vorjahren gefahren sind. Daher kommt das. Es ist definitiv nicht so das Einheimische vorne eingereiht werden, sonst wäre ich auch dabei 



> Den letzten Satz auf den News
> "Blockänderungen aufgrund von Irrtümern, falschen Angaben oder  Richtzeiten usw. sind nicht möglich - Anfragen dazu also absolut  sinnlos!"
> finde ich ziemlich arrogant und überheblich.


Naja auf eine Art ist es aber auch nachvollziehbar, da die meisten etwas an ihrem Startplatz auszusetzen haben. Ich denke mal da müsste der Veranstalter in der nächsten Woche noch 1000 E-Mails bearbeiten weil man mit dem Startplatz nicht einig ist.


----------



## Alb-Rider (2. Juli 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Genau so steht es auf der hp...
> 
> Musst dich halt 4drängeln



nein ich werd nicht drängeln. Ich stell mich relaxt in den B-Block und hab meine individuelle Zeit......nicht dass ich im A-Block starte und am Ende 4:00:30 auf der Uhr stehen hab und nur weil es so lang dauert bis sich alle in Bewegung gesetzt haben.

In den letzten Jahren gab es doch auch für alle Hobbyfahrer im A-Block eine individuelle Zeit......keiner aus dem OK da?


----------



## peacher (2. Juli 2011)

Boelat schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den vorderen Startblöcken ist, dass dort bestimmte Teams immer gesetzt sind, egal wie die Fahrer in den Vorjahren gefahren sind. Daher kommt das. Es ist definitiv nicht so das Einheimische vorne eingereiht werden, sonst wäre ich auch dabei
> 
> Naja auf eine Art ist es aber auch nachvollziehbar, da die meisten etwas an ihrem Startplatz auszusetzen haben. Ich denke mal da müsste der Veranstalter in der nächsten Woche noch 1000 E-Mails bearbeiten weil man mit dem Startplatz nicht einig ist.




Wenn es dann so ist, dass bestimmte Teams (wie auch immer die ausgesucht werden) immer in den vorderen Startblocks gesetzt sind, dann sollte das auch so in der Ausschreibung oder auf der Internetseite bekannt gemacht werden. Dann könnte man sich wahrscheinlich auch den unfreundlichen Satz sparen und die Anzahl der zu beantwortenden Mails würde auf deutlich unter 1000 sinken ;-)

Trotz allem aber eine tolle Veranstaltung!


----------



## boulder2002 (2. Juli 2011)

Zur Streckenänderung :
Die Bilder von speedy76 sind etwas überholt.
Der Anstieg sieht matschig aus, ist aber mit abgefahrenen RaRas locker zu fahren. Die Abfahrt hätte ich eher seifig eingeschätzt, ist sie aber nicht.
Dazwischen ist einfach ein großes Schlammloch, ohne trockengefahrene Spur. Diese Passage wird, auch wenn  nichts von oben nachkommt, teilweise sehr tief bleiben.

und zur Startblockeinteilung : Einheimischer - Startblock A


----------



## modoufall (2. Juli 2011)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> nein ich werd nicht drängeln. Ich stell mich relaxt in den B-Block und hab meine individuelle Zeit......nicht dass ich im A-Block starte und am Ende 4:00:30 auf der Uhr stehen hab und nur weil es so lang dauert bis sich alle in Bewegung gesetzt haben.
> 
> In den letzten Jahren gab es doch auch für alle Hobbyfahrer im A-Block eine individuelle Zeit......keiner aus dem OK da?



Ich find das super, dass du das relaxt siehst!
Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob deine Taktik aufgeht. Auch wenn du dich in B anstellst, identifizierst dich deine Startnummer als A.


----------



## Reddi (2. Juli 2011)

...Versuch macht kluch


----------



## naishy (2. Juli 2011)

Juhuu Startblock A. Dann hat sich die Plackerei letztes Jahr rentiert. Von G in A.


----------



## Alb-Rider (2. Juli 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Ich find das super, dass du das relaxt siehst!
> Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob deine Taktik aufgeht. Auch wenn du dich in B anstellst, identifizierst dich deine Startnummer als A.



das wär natürlich saublöd.....

liest denn hier keiner vom OK mit oder Skyder der hier mal Klarheit verschafft?

Mir ist schon klar dass die Profis lt. internationalen Regeln eine Blockzeit haben, aber für die Hobyfahrer ist es doch Gang und Gebe dass man eine Nettozeit bekommt.....sonst beschweren sich doch dieses Jahr die jeweils 4. Platzierten dass sie im A Block gestartet sind und irgendeiner aus B, C, ...  mit seiner Nettozeit ein paar Sekunden schneller war und hat unverdienterweise den 3. Platz erreicht.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre dafür, dass wie früher der ganze Pulk auf einmal startet und bei jedem der über die Startmatte fährt, die Zeit genau dort ausgelöst wird. Dann hat das ganze Blockgedöns ein Ende. Kann halt dann sein, dass diejenigen die ganz vorne starten wollen, dann eineinhalb Stunden am Start warten müssen, aber dann sollen diejenigen entsprechende "Kaltstarts" in ihr Training einbauen. Allenfalls evtl. einen eigenen Bereich ganz vorne für die Profis und die schnellsten 50 Lizenzfahrer vom letzten Jahr und fertig. 
Warum macht man die Block-Geschichte? Damit es keine Staus gibt! Aber wie soll es denn auf der Bitzer Steige Stau geben? Auf einer sehr breiten Strasse, die einige Kilometer lang das Feld mächtig weit auseinander zieht? Und überhaupt, bei DER Teilnehmerzahl gibt es so oder so Kuddelmuddel....selbst mit 26 Startblöcken von A bis Z, und damit erzeugt der Veranstalter dieses Kuddelmuddel schon vor dem Startschuss und nicht erst danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (3. Juli 2011)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Zur Streckenänderung :
> ... Dazwischen ist einfach ein großes Schlammloch, ohne trockengefahrene Spur. Diese Passage wird, auch wenn  nichts von oben nachkommt, teilweise sehr tief bleiben.



*alleszurücknehm* 

ich muss noch kurz mein unqualifiziertes Geschwätz bzw. Geschreibsel von gestern zurücknehmen.
Es gibt zumindest heute morgen eine Spur, die man ohne Probleme fahren kann. Vorteil heute früh war, dass ich alleine unterwegs war und damit vorausschauend fahren konnte. Im Rennen ist das eine andere Sache.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle die mit Ihrem Startblock unzufrieden sind:

Die ersten 400 HM geht es geradewegs raus aus Ebingen in der Fanmeile, diese ist so breit, dass 10 Fahrer nebeneinander fahren können. Wenn man sich also als Profi im Startblock D wiederfindet, so kann man ganz locker auf den ersten 5 km an den keuchenden Kollegen vorbeifahren die scheinbar falsch plaziert sind.

Im übrigen sind mir bei vielen anderen Veranstaltungen auch immer wieder Kollegen aufgefallen, die extrem gut waren und sich über einen vermeintlich "schlechten" Startblock beschwert haben. Es ist einfach schwierig bei soviel Leuten jedem alles Rech zu machen.

Update: Neu ist dieses Jahr, das wohl auch nach angegebener "Selbsteinschätzung" bei erstmaliger Teilnahme eingeteilt wurde. Könnte sein, dass dies ein Schuss in Ofen ist.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## Reddi (3. Juli 2011)

Jo, das mit der Selbsteinschätzung ist ein Schuss in den Ofen, weil ich meine angegebenen 4std im Winter für sehr optimistisch gehalten hatte und jetzt 3:30 anpeile. 

Heute 100km 2400hm xD letztes Training jetzt noch bis Freitag Klassenfahrt und dann kanns abgehen.


----------



## igel (4. Juli 2011)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> das wär natürlich saublöd.....
> 
> liest denn hier keiner vom OK mit oder Skyder der hier mal Klarheit verschafft?
> 
> Mir ist schon klar dass die Profis lt. internationalen Regeln eine Blockzeit haben, aber für die Hobyfahrer ist es doch Gang und Gebe dass man eine Nettozeit bekommt.....sonst beschweren sich doch dieses Jahr die jeweils 4. Platzierten dass sie im A Block gestartet sind und irgendeiner aus B, C, ...  mit seiner Nettozeit ein paar Sekunden schneller war und hat unverdienterweise den 3. Platz erreicht.



schreib doch mal n'e mail an Skyder und das OK, wenn's für die Hobbyfahrer im Block A keine Nettozeit gibt, sollte man doch sicher wissen, ob man die Nettozeit bekommt, wenn man sich im Block B aufstellt. Es gibt noch mehr Leute, die sich das überlegen.


----------



## modoufall (4. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Anfängerfrage, bitte nicht gleich prügeln:
Ist das an den Verpflegungsstellen so, dass man seine leere Flasche in einen Eimer pfeffert und eine volle gereicht kricht?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. Juli 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Mal ne Anfängerfrage, bitte nicht gleich prügeln:
> Ist das an den Verpflegungsstellen so, dass man seine leere Flasche in einen Eimer pfeffert und eine volle gereicht kricht?



Nein! Du nimmst Deine Flasche, schraubst die auf und lässt Dir reinfüllen was Du magst. Wegwerfen und durchfahren machen nur die 50 besten, die ihre eigenen Leute an der Strecke haben.


----------



## martinos (4. Juli 2011)

*Zitat aus der News auf der ABM-Homepage:*
*Wichtig: *In Block A gilt die Blockzeit (Start 10.00 Uhr ), während in allen weiteren Blöcken die Nettozeit (Zeit ab überqueren der Startmatte) gewertet wird. 
Jeder Teilnehmer ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, sich im richtigen Block aufzuhalten. Dabei ist es möglich, in einem hinteren Block - als den vorgesehenen - zu starten, während es absolut verboten ist (und zum Rennauschluss führt), in einem vorderen Block als vorgesehen zu starten. 
_Beispiel Teilnehmer XY hat die StartNr. 2300, also Block B, kann somit - ohne vorherige Ankündigung bzw. Änderung in Block C oder D oder auch G wechseln, aber *nicht *in Block A._

_---_
Somit dürfte es nach meiner Interpretation kein Problem sein, als A-Block-Starter auch aus Block B zu starten.


----------



## martinos (4. Juli 2011)

die Starteinteilung ist übrigens echt witzig:
mein Kumpel, der die letzten Jahr nicht mitgefahren ist startet zwei Startblöcke vor mir, obwohl ich mitgefahren bin und ne relativ schlechte Zeit hatte (ich hab mich weggeschossen). 

Finde ich irgendwie nicht richtig, dass die Selbsteinschätzung bei Neustartern berücksichtigt wird und bei denen, die letztes Jahr schon dabei waren nicht.

Hat übrigens noch jemand nen Startplatz? Ich bräuchte noch einen für nen Bekannten!!!


----------



## modoufall (4. Juli 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> *Zitat aus der News auf der ABM-Homepage:*
> *Wichtig: *In Block A gilt die Blockzeit (Start 10.00 Uhr ), während in allen weiteren Blöcken die Nettozeit (Zeit ab überqueren der Startmatte) gewertet wird.
> Jeder Teilnehmer ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, sich im richtigen Block aufzuhalten. Dabei ist es möglich, in einem hinteren Block - als den vorgesehenen - zu starten, während es absolut verboten ist (und zum Rennauschluss führt), in einem vorderen Block als vorgesehen zu starten.
> _Beispiel Teilnehmer XY hat die StartNr. 2300, also Block B, kann somit - ohne vorherige Ankündigung bzw. Änderung in Block C oder D oder auch G wechseln, aber *nicht *in Block A._
> ...


 
Dass du das dürfen tust, steht außer Frage. Da steht aber nichts drüber drin, ob deine Zeit nach den Regeln von Block B-Z gewertet wird, wenn du dich als A-Starter weiter hinten einreihst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alb-Rider (4. Juli 2011)

ich hab die Zeitfrage jetzt mal an das OK und Skyder gestellt.....ich hoffe dass die nicht zu beschäftigt sind und ich schnell eine Antwort bekomme.


Hab mir gestern das neue für Hobbyfahrer technisch schwierige Stück angesehen. Ist mal wieder eine Zeitungsente....für alle die sich Sorgen machen,  da kommt ihr runter, etwas langsam tun und alles kein Problem. Für alle Superabfahrer, cool down wenn einer etwas unsicherer ist bei freier Fahrt würdet ihr evtl 5sec schneller im Ziel sein. Auf die Zeit kann man verzichten auch wenn am Ende 4:00:03 stehen würden, Rücksicht gehört sich einfach...
Und auch wenns feucht ist, da braucht man keine NobbyNics oder gar FatAlberts. Ich werd RaRa aufziehen und da ohne Probleme durchkommen.


----------



## martinos (4. Juli 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Dass du das dürfen tust, steht außer Frage. Da steht aber nichts drüber drin, ob deine Zeit nach den Regeln von Block B-Z gewertet wird, wenn du dich als A-Starter weiter hinten einreihst.


 
mit meinem mittelmäßigen Verständnis gehe ich davon aus, dass alle Starter, die innerhalb von Block A über die Startlinie gehen die Startzeit 10:00 fest eingetragen bekommen. Der Startblock ist sicherlich nicht auf dem Transponder sondern nur dem Starter in der Meldeliste zugeteilt.

Dies würde bedeuten, dass diese Zuordnung vor Start von Block B rausgenommen wird und dann die Nettozeit gilt. 

Wäre für mich logisch, muss aber natürlich nicht so sein. Bin gespannt, auch wenn es mich nicht betrifft, da ich vieeeel weiter hinten starten muss.


----------



## aka (4. Juli 2011)

Das mit Blockzeit oder Nettozeit ist doch Wurscht, es duerfte fuer viele bei den Starterzahlen zeitlich immer noch von Nachteil sein wenn man von den hinteren Bloecken ins Rennen geht weil man mehr Ueberholen muss.
Ausserdem: wenn ich dran denke wie das vor 7 Jahren war als noch aus der Fussgaengerzone gestartet wurde ists doch schon viel besser entzerrt. Frueher war eben nicht alles besser ;-)
Und allen Recht machen kann mans eh nicht.
Nehmt bitte ein bisschen Ruecksicht auf die armen Tandemteams, es ist schwer genug die Teile den Berg hochzupressen und nicht so leicht die Teile geschmeidig auf Kurs zu halten.


----------



## Alb-Rider (4. Juli 2011)

So hier die Antwort:

_Bzgl. Blockzeit ist es tatsächlich so, dass Fahrer im ersten Block Blockzeit haben, während alle anderen Fahrer Nettozeit haben. Was aber bei "nur" 400 pro Block (im letzten Jahr waren es teilweise 600) überhaupt keinen wirklichen Zeitunterschied macht. Es geht hier einfach um die Bestimmungen des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer - und deshalb dürfen Lizenzfahrer nur nach Blockzeit gewertet werden. Da aber die schnelle Hobby auch in diesem Block möchten, können wir ja nicht innerhalb eines Blockes unterschiedlich werten, was jedem sicher einleuchten wird. Also wer im Block A steht erhält klar Blockzeit. Wer im Block B steht - Nettozeit. Und - es kann ja jeder frei nach hinten gehen...
_
Ich werd nach hinten gehen....letztes Jahr hab ich ca 1300Km mehr gebraucht als im Vorjahr damit ich unter 3:40 komme und 10min schneller zu sein als 2009. Wenn ich das mal linear betrachte kosten mich 2min 260Km was fast mehr als eine Trainingswoche ist (falls es dieses Jahr wirklich so viel sein sollte). die im B-Block geben auch gut Gas am Anfang wurde ja noch auf der Bitzer Steige von ein paar überholt....hab sie aber wieder gesehen....


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juli 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Nehmt bitte ein bisschen Ruecksicht auf die armen Tandemteams, es ist schwer genug die Teile den Berg hochzupressen und nicht so leicht die Teile geschmeidig auf Kurs zu halten.



Genau!!! Und vor allem nehmt Rücksicht wenn hinten ne Frau drauf sitzt! 
Ach ja bergab ist es grad umgekehrt, da gehen die Tandems wie die Hölle - also lieber Platz machen und den Windschatten nutzen - es lohnt sich!


----------



## FrankDe (4. Juli 2011)

weiß jmd. wie das genau mit der ummeldung funktioniert?

Am einfachsten wäre ja sicherlich email, jedoch bin ich da etwas skeptisch, dass die Organisatoren das jetzt eine Woche vor Start, wenn die voll im Stress sind, berücksichtigen.

Oder muss ich demjenigen, der für mich starten will, meinen Personalausweis o.Ä. mitgeben, sodass der am Renntag noch ummelden kann?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (4. Juli 2011)

Keiner nen Platz zum abgeben?

Kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Nehmt bitte ein bisschen Ruecksicht auf die armen Tandemteams, es ist schwer genug die Teile den Berg hochzupressen und nicht so leicht die Teile geschmeidig auf Kurs zu halten.



Tandems starten im Jahr Block A. Allerdings nur der Fahrer. Der Hintermann kommt in Block H. Es sei denn er trägt ein Krümelmonster-Trikot, dann darf in Block G und bekommt an allen Verpflegungsstationen Gummibärchen. Aber nur die roten und die grünen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juli 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Tandems starten im Jahr Block A. Allerdings nur der Fahrer. Der Hintermann kommt in Block H. Es sei denn er trägt ein Krümelmonster-Trikot, dann darf in Block G und bekommt an allen Verpflegungsstationen Gummibärchen. Aber nur die roten und die grünen.



So lang sind die Tandems jetzt auch wieder nicht! Was musst Du nur so gnadenlos übertreiben!
Das mit den Gummibärchen interessiert ich jetzt aber, was muss man dafür tun???


----------



## Boelat (4. Juli 2011)

FrankDe schrieb:


> weiß jmd. wie das genau mit der ummeldung funktioniert?
> 
> Am einfachsten wäre ja sicherlich email, jedoch bin ich da etwas skeptisch, dass die Organisatoren das jetzt eine Woche vor Start, wenn die voll im Stress sind, berücksichtigen.
> 
> Oder muss ich demjenigen, der für mich starten will, meinen Personalausweis o.Ä. mitgeben, sodass der am Renntag noch ummelden kann?????



Am Einfachsten ist es aber per E-Mail, so habe ich es letztes Jahr auch gemacht, hab Morgens die E-Mail geschrieben und Mittags war schon alles geklärt. 

Ich wüsste jetzt auch keinen anderen Weg auf die Schnelle.


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> So lang sind die Tandems jetzt auch wieder nicht! Was musst Du nur so gnadenlos übertreiben!
> Das mit den Gummibärchen interessiert ich jetzt aber, was muss man dafür tun???



Wie gesagt ein Krümelmonster-Trikot tragen. Wer allerdings die begehrten gelben Gummibärchen will, muss an der Verpflegungsstation zusätzlich ein Gedicht aufsagen ohne nach Luft zu japsen. 

Neuerung 2011: Alkoholisches bekommen ab sofort nur noch die Fahrer mit Schnapszahl-Startnummern an den Stationen ausgeschenkt!


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juli 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ein Krümelmonster-Trikot tragen. Wer allerdings die begehrten gelben Gummibärchen will, muss an der Verpflegungsstation zusätzlich ein Gedicht aufsagen ohne nach Luft zu japsen.
> 
> Neuerung 2011: Alkoholisches bekommen ab sofort nur noch die Fahrer mit Schnapszahl-Startnummern an den Stationen ausgeschenkt!



Das mit dem Gedicht krieg ich hin! Mist ich hab keine Schnapszahl, aber fast - gibts da auch schon was???


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Mist ich hab keine Schnapszahl, aber fast - gibts da auch schon was???



Ja, ab 32°C im Schatten gibts Glühwein für alle!


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juli 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ja, ab 32°C im Schatten gibts Glühwein für alle!



Klar, wenn so heiß ist soll man eh nicht so kalt trinken! Da ist Glühwein sicher optimal!


----------



## pug304 (4. Juli 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ja, ab 32°C im Schatten gibts Glühwein für alle!



wird das Rennen neuerdings von der Bundesbahn ausgerichtet?


----------



## Jensworks (5. Juli 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Keiner nen Platz zum abgeben?
> 
> Kann doch nicht sein...


 

Doch, ich habe meinen Platz zum Selbstkostenpreis abzugeben.
Bei noch vorhandenem Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (5. Juli 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Tandems starten im Jahr Block A. Allerdings nur der Fahrer. Der Hintermann kommt in Block H. Es sei denn er trägt ein Krümelmonster-Trikot, dann darf in Block G und bekommt an allen Verpflegungsstationen Gummibärchen. Aber nur die roten und die grünen.



Wieso Gummibärchen? Krümmelmonster essen doch Kekse!
Böse Zungen behaupten, Beifahrer auf dem Tandem würden hinten heimlich die Beine hochlegen und dem Nichtstun fröhnen. Das stimmt nicht! Nicht nur, dass die helfen dem Luftwiderstand ein Schnäppchen zu schlagen, darüber hinaus bedienen die die Bordküche und kredenzen einem Unterwegs ein wahres Festmal!
Seit ich mit dem Tandem Marathon fahre können mir die Verpflegungsstellen gestohlen bleiben, das ist im Vergleich zu einem Bordkoch allenfalls Junkfood!
Allenfalls wenn es oben in Burgfelden wieder die guten Hochlandmelonen gibt (so gute wachsen sonst nirgends) ueberlege ich mir einen Stopp.


----------



## AddOn2U (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch meinen Platz zum Selbstkostenpreis abzugeben.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## modoufall (5. Juli 2011)

Sachma, wer hat denn jetzt die Wolken auf die Wetterkarte gemalt?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. Juli 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Sachma, wer hat denn jetzt die Wolken auf die Wetterkarte gemalt?



Was für Wolken? Samstag wird spitze Wetter


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Juli 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Sachma, wer hat denn jetzt die Wolken auf die Wetterkarte gemalt?


Mach se weg und heul nicht! 



der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Was für Wolken? Samstag wird spitze Wetter


Genau, Temperatur ist mir Wurst (naja in gewissem Bereich) aber Regen mag ich echt nicht!


----------



## lilu24 (5. Juli 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Mach se weg und heul nicht!
> 
> 
> Genau, Temperatur ist mir Wurst (naja in gewissem Bereich) aber Regen mag ich echt nicht!



Es wird auf jeden Fall wechselhalft, aber vergleicht man es mit Kiza und den 4 Grad am Titisee, wird es wohl ein Traumwetter ;-)


----------



## modoufall (5. Juli 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Was für Wolken? Samstag wird spitze Wetter



Hi Waldfee, mir scheint, du bist aus der Gegend?

Hältst du uns die Tage aufm Laufenden über das aktuelle Wettergeschehen vor Ort?


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Juli 2011)

Natürlich wird es gutes Wetter geben!!!! Sogar Spitzenwetter!!!!

Woher weiss ich das?

Na, weil sich erst in 1-2 Tagen entscheidet, ob ich überhaupt mitfahren kann. Und ich denke eher nicht  

In meinem Dienstplan steht für Samstag zwar ein kleines "Frei", aber danaben immer noch "Abruf", d.h. wenn Chef schlechte Laune hat, darf ich kurzfristigst samstag um acht bis um vier auf Arbeit antanzen, und wenn ich es erst am Freitag abend gesagt bekomme


----------



## martinos (6. Juli 2011)

Laut http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=198635&wahl=vorhersage passt das Wetter mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Kachelmann hat jetzt ja wieder genug Zeit, um sich um seine Wetterstationen zu kümmern.

Aktuell für Samstag sonnig, 0,3 mm Regen, knapp 20 Grad - das dürfte recht ideal sein im Vergleich zur Hitzeschlacht letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (6. Juli 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Laut http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=198635&wahl=vorhersage passt das Wetter mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Kachelmann hat jetzt ja wieder genug Zeit, um sich um seine Wetterstationen zu kümmern.
> 
> Aktuell für Samstag sonnig, 0,3 mm Regen, knapp 20 Grad - das dürfte recht ideal sein im Vergleich zur Hitzeschlacht letztes Jahr.


Und wenn man sich die Vorhersage von Albstadt statt Messstetten anschaut wirds wetter noch mal auf einen Schlag besser


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Hi Waldfee, mir scheint, du bist aus der Gegend?
> 
> Hältst du uns die Tage aufm Laufenden über das aktuelle Wettergeschehen vor Ort?



Jo, ich wohn praktisch an der Strecke. Allerdings wollte ich hier auch schon mein Video posten und bin zu blöd dazu es umzuwandeln und hochzuladen. 3 x Versucht bei Youtube und nix dabei rumgekommen. Bis jetzt kein Tropfen Regen gefallen diese Woche. Auch gestern Abend kein Wärmegewitter. Strecke im perfekten Zustand.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## modoufall (6. Juli 2011)

Na das sieht ja traumhaft aus. Ich komm grad nicht auf die Vorhersageseiten von meteomedia, aber wenn ihr die Diagramme fleißig hier reinstellt, dämpft das meine Paranoia. Ich hab jetzt RaRas drauf und die bleiben. Ich wollt es zwar extra schlau anstellen und einen zweiten Radsatz mit Alberts mitnehmen, aber da muss ich erst noch die Achsen beweglich machen - ich hab die nach der letzten Schnee-Tour in die Garage gestellt und festrosten lassen :-(


----------



## aka (6. Juli 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> ... aber wenn ihr die Diagramme fleißig hier reinstellt, ...


Das Diagramm oben tut sich wie von Geisterhand selber aktualisieren, also nicht wundern wenn es mit der Zeit anders aussieht ;-)


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Na das sieht ja traumhaft aus. Ich komm grad nicht auf die Vorhersageseiten von meteomedia, aber wenn ihr die Diagramme fleißig hier reinstellt, dämpft das meine Paranoia. Ich hab jetzt RaRas drauf und die bleiben. Ich wollt es zwar extra schlau anstellen und einen zweiten Radsatz mit Alberts mitnehmen, aber da muss ich erst noch die Achsen beweglich machen - ich hab die nach der letzten Schnee-Tour in die Garage gestellt und festrosten lassen :-(



Mehr als RaRa brauchste in Albstadt eh nicht, egal ob es Katzen hagelt oder nicht. Meine Kombo X-King RS 2.2 und RK SS 2.2 hinten  Lass ja die Alberts zu Hause...


----------



## speedy76 (6. Juli 2011)

.... oder nehmt nen abgefahrenen RoRo. das reicht dicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slatanic (6. Juli 2011)

Hab zwei Startplätze abzugeben für Albstadt
Block 3 und 8 je ein Platz
regulärer Preis 

PN an mich


----------



## boulder2002 (6. Juli 2011)

So, bisher sind alle Gewitter, die sich andeuten wollten, an Albstadt vorbeigezogen.

Die Stadt hat auf dem neuen Abschnitt die ganz schlammigen Stücke etwas abgegraben, so dass wir jetzt einen zwar schmierigen, aber gut fahrbaren Untergrund haben.
Heute konnte ich einen ca. 70-jährigen Mann mit E-Bike die Passage fahren sehen incl. Abfahrt


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2011)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Die Stadt hat auf dem neuen Abschnitt die ganz schlammigen Stücke etwas abgegraben, so dass wir jetzt einen zwar schmierigen, aber gut fahrbaren Untergrund haben.
> Heute konnte ich einen ca. 70-jährigen Mann mit E-Bike die Passage fahren sehen incl. Abfahrt



Heeeeeeeee, ich bin erst 64!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Juli 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> .... oder nehmt nen abgefahrenen RoRo. das reicht dicke



Schnick-Schnack, auf dem Solo würd ich 2,0" RaceKing oder gar 1,9er Twister SS probieren, RoRo ist viel zu grob! 
Auf dem Tandem lass ich das lieber, auf 30mm Felgen gehören einfach keine so dünnen Reifelchen.


----------



## Eisensau (6. Juli 2011)

Leider muss ich wegen ner Knieverletzung meinen Trip nach Albstadt streichen. Hab extra noch bis jetzt gewartet aber es wird nicht besser und macht einfach keinen Sinn damit ein rennen zu bestreiten. Habe deshalb kurzfristig zwei Startplätze abzugeben, von meinem Kumpel und mir. Einmal Böock B und E. Bei Interesse entweder pm oder ab Donnerstag 08.00 Uhr unter folgender Nummer anrufen: 04542-85220, dann nach Torsten Winkels fragen.

Weiss jemand vielleicht in dem Zusammenhang wieviel Jahre die in Albstadt zurück rechnen bezüglich der Startplatzeinteilung? Ob ich wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht starte dann im nächsten Jahr auch noch ne Chance auf Block B habe. 

Grüße aus Schleswig Holstein


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Juli 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Heeeeeeeee, ich bin erst 64!!



Das E-Bike bleibt aber am Samstag daheim, sonst häng ich mich ein!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2011)

Sodele, Video der Streckenänderung 2011 ist online.
Aufgenommen letzte Woche, da wars noch etwas nasser.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8494471#post8494471

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Juli 2011)

Na das sieht doch ganz nett aus - nicht grad besonders technisch aber immerhin ein Trail! 
Ich glaub die weißen Steine sind bei Nässe echt fies, da muss man aufpassen, aber sonst...


----------



## speedy76 (6. Juli 2011)

auf dem Video sieht man, warum ich Fully fahre. Kam mir nicht wirklich so holperig vor  und von den 2-3 Bodenwellen habe ich auch nix gespürt 

Wünsche euch ein pannenfreies Rennen.....


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> auf dem Video sieht man, warum ich Fully fahre. Kam mir nicht wirklich so holperig vor  und von den 2-3 Bodenwellen habe ich auch nix gespürt
> 
> Wünsche euch ein pannenfreies Rennen.....



Jo mein E-Bike rumpelt halt bissl  An der Burgfelder Steige klopf ich Dir dann im vorbeifahren auf die Schulter und sag Dir wieso ich Plastik Hardtail fahre. 

Ich dachte schon ich habe Dich heute in Gammertingen gesehen, aber da hättest Dich ja ganz schön verfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (6. Juli 2011)

na ich freu mich schon auf den Schulterklopfer, da ich dieses Jahr auch mit Plastik unterm A.... sehr alt aussehen werde. Derzeit sind die nächte kurz und weniger erholsam, da der 6 Wochenalte Nachwuchsbiker sich regelmäßig meldet 

.... aber was gibt es schöneres...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> na ich freu mich schon auf den Schulterklopfer, da ich dieses Jahr auch mit Plastik unterm A.... sehr alt aussehen werde. Derzeit sind die nächte kurz und weniger erholsam, da der 6 Wochenalte Nachwuchsbiker sich regelmäßig meldet
> 
> .... aber was gibt es schöneres...



Da sag ich mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und ignoriere die Regentropfen draussen, hoffentlich bleibts bei dem ganz kurzen Schauer


----------



## speedy76 (6. Juli 2011)

danke danke, ....wie regen ???? muss doch noch mit dem Hund raus...


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juli 2011)

@waldfee

Danke für das Video, sehr informativ!

Wieviel schätzt du, verlängert sich die Strecke nun definitiv von der Zeit her jetzt nachdem klar ist, wie der Streckenverlauf sein wird? 1-2min mehr?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> @waldfee
> 
> Danke für das Video, sehr informativ!
> 
> Wieviel schätzt du, verlängert sich die Strecke nun definitiv von der Zeit her jetzt nachdem klar ist, wie der Streckenverlauf sein wird? 1-2min mehr?



45s wenns trocken bleibt, allerdings geht der Puls hoch in dem Bereich und die Regenerationszeit bis Schanzenbuckel ist kürzer. Kostet also nicht nur Zeit, sondern auch etwas Körner.

Wenns schifft und das Ding zum Schlammloch wird, dann fehlen unter Umständen 2 Minuten.


----------



## boulder2002 (7. Juli 2011)

denke auch, dass es je nach Wetterlage 30-60 sec ausmacht
nach der Abfahrt geht es allerdings nicht scharf rechts, sondern geradeaus auf die Wiese und dann in einer weiten Rechtskurve wieder auf den Schotterweg
das Zuschaueraufkommen an der Verpflegungsstation ist bestimmt auch nicht klein, soweit ich weiss, wird es von dieser Stelle auch eine Übertragung auf die Videoleinwand im Podiumsbereich geben. Also bitte auf Haltung und Fahrstil achten


----------



## Lemone (7. Juli 2011)

Hi,
es iost der erste Mtb-Marathon für mich. Habe also keine Ahnung 
Was für einen Luftdruck werdet ihr fahren? Wiege 85 kg, sondt bin ich eingentlich immer um die 3,5 bar gefahren, aber nach dem ich mir ein Videochen angesehen habe, fang ich an zu zweifeln.

Gruß´,
Lemone


----------



## boulder2002 (7. Juli 2011)

Lemone schrieb:


> Was für einen Luftdruck werdet ihr fahren? Wiege 85 kg, sondt bin ich eingentlich immer um die 3,5 bar gefahren





ich werde mit 2,2 bar fahren und das ist eigentlich schon ziemlich viel


----------



## ztmguru (7. Juli 2011)

3,5 bar sind meiner Meinung nach generell zu viel.
Ich weis auch nicht wie man auf so was kommt, wenn Du das gefühl hast der Reifen rollt damit besser, versuch einen anderen Reifen.
Also ob Rennen oder Gardasee mehr wie 2 bar fahr ich nie, evt. sogar deutlich darunter.
Du hast auch deutlich weniger Pannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juli 2011)

ztmguru schrieb:


> 3,5 bar sind meiner Meinung nach generell zu viel.
> Ich weis auch nicht wie man auf so was kommt, wenn Du das gefühl hast der Reifen rollt damit besser, versuch einen anderen Reifen.
> Also ob Rennen oder Gardasee mehr wie 2 bar fahr ich nie, evt. sogar deutlich darunter.
> Du hast auch deutlich weniger Pannen.



Ich werde mit mind. 3 bar hinten und ca. 3 bar vorn fahren! Aber das ist ein Tandem mit 140kg Zuladung und 18kg Eigengewicht 

Ne mal im Ernst, bei 2,25" Reifen fahre ich ca. 2bar, bei 2,4" nur noch 1,8 bar - bei 73kg Gewicht. Klar mit mehr Gewicht muss ggf. ein bischen Druck dazu, aber 3,5 fahre ich seit 10 Jahren nimmer und damals waren Reifen auch max. 1,9" breit...


----------



## Pablo P. (7. Juli 2011)

Lemone schrieb:


> Hi,
> es iost der erste Mtb-Marathon für mich. Habe also keine Ahnung
> Was für einen Luftdruck werdet ihr fahren? Wiege 85 kg, sondt bin ich eingentlich immer um die 3,5 bar gefahren, aber nach dem ich mir ein Videochen angesehen habe, fang ich an zu zweifeln.
> 
> ...



3,5 bar sind auf jeden Fall deutlich zu viel. Welchen Reifen in welcher Beite fährst Du denn? 

Ich selber fahre im Rennen den Conti X-King Racesport 2,2 (der aber schmal ausfällt) bei ca. 82kg Gesamtgewicht (inkl. rucksack, Getränke etc.) mit vermutlich 2,1 - 2,3 bar. Hatte ihn beim Marchtal Bikemarathon auf 2,5 - 2,7 bar, das war speziell in schnellen Kurven und bei tieferem Schotter m.E. zu viel.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (7. Juli 2011)

X-King 2.2 RS vorne 2.1 rum, hinten 2.2 rum RK 2.2 SS. 3,5 bar ist Mord! Geh mind. auf 2,5 bar runter!
Bis jetzt kein Regen in Albstadt, Strecke optimal im Kanal! 

Vorhersage: morgens 16 Grad, mittags bis zu 24 Grad. 0 % Regen am Samstag. Perfekte Bedingungen!


----------



## Lemone (7. Juli 2011)

OK, 2.1 - 2.5 bar und ich freue mich


----------



## von dr alb ra (7. Juli 2011)

also bei RoRo 2,25 vorne 1,6 Bar, und hinten RaRa 2,25 1,9 Bar bei 73kg.

Nochnie mehr Luftdruck gefahren (Schlauchlos mit H-Milch)

Grüße von dr alb

.....Regen, z.z. nicht


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (7. Juli 2011)

So gleich gehts los, extrem dunkler Himmel  Ich stell den Regenmesser auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (7. Juli 2011)

...ja, heut wirds früh dunkel.


----------



## von dr alb ra (7. Juli 2011)

über Albstadt-Ebingen tobt ein gigantisches Gewitter mit mega Regen.

Gott ist kein Radfahrer...............


----------



## lilu24 (7. Juli 2011)

von dr alb ra schrieb:


> über Albstadt-Ebingen tobt ein gigantisches Gewitter mit mega Regen.
> 
> Gott ist kein Radfahrer...............



Das gibt ne Schlammschlacht denke ich, denn sogar am letzten Wochenende war die Strecke noch recht matschig und jetzt mit dem Regen ?


----------



## NightRacer (7. Juli 2011)

wie hats einer vor Kirchzarten geschrieben:

...die Strecke ist in einem super Zustand, die kann das ab


----------



## lilu24 (7. Juli 2011)

NightRacer schrieb:


> wie hats einer vor Kirchzarten geschrieben:
> 
> ...die Strecke ist in einem super Zustand, die kann das ab



Ich war dort dabei aber gut war alles andere ;-)


----------



## von dr alb ra (7. Juli 2011)

......17.53 Uhr das große Unwetter ist vorbei, hat aber wie aus Kübeln geschüttet.

Gut das der Schotter bei uns die Nässe relativ schnell ableitet, aber die Wiesen/Wald-Weg-Abschnitte.....prost mahlzeit.

Gruß aus dem wieder friedlichen Albstadt


----------



## von dr alb ra (7. Juli 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Ich war dort dabei aber gut war alles andere ;-)



War auch da, wahr nicht schön 4,5 Std im Schiff


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juli 2011)

NightRacer schrieb:


> wie hats einer vor Kirchzarten geschrieben:
> 
> ...die Strecke ist in einem super Zustand, die kann das ab



Och die Strecke konnte das schon ab, nur die Fahrer hatten Probleme!  (ist gemein, ich war ja nicht da, kann mich gut lustig machen)

Naja Schlamm ist eine Sache (die nur ärgerlich ist, weil das Rad geputzt werden muss) fiese Temperaturen und Nässe während des Regens eine ganz andere! Ich lass halt den NobbyNic auf dem Hinterrad und gut ist, wenns gar zu nass wäre würd ich ggf. sogar vorn den Mountain King aufziehen, der hält im Gras und im Schlamm doch recht gut - aber eigentlich kann ich mir das in Albstadt wirklich nicht so recht vorstellen...
Wobei je schwieriger die Bedingungen desto besser für uns!!!! Gibt genug Leute die ihr Tandem eben nicht in Trails oder im Nassen bewegen...


----------



## lilu24 (7. Juli 2011)

von dr alb ra schrieb:


> War auch da, wahr nicht schön 4,5 Std im Schiff



Willkommen im Club und kalt war es auch noch... Hoffe es wird in Albstadt nicht so, sonst lasse ich aus


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (7. Juli 2011)

Sodele, der Regenmesser zeigt 17 Liter je m² die letzte Stunde, jetzt hats wieder aufgehört. Wenns nicht mehr schifft wirds goldrichtig bis Samstag, muss erstmal hinters Haus, da hats nen alten Baum umgehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juli 2011)

17 Liter sind schon was, aber ich denke die Strecke kann das ab! 

Naja es hat ja doch viel Asphalt und Schotter und da macht das eh nicht viel aus - und der Rest ist vmtl. auch nicht grad unfahrbar...
's Bike wird halt versaut!


----------



## lilu24 (7. Juli 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> 17 Liter sind schon was, aber ich denke die Strecke kann das ab!
> 
> Naja es hat ja doch viel Asphalt und Schotter und da macht das eh nicht viel aus - und der Rest ist vmtl. auch nicht grad unfahrbar...
> 's Bike wird halt versaut!



Regnet weiter bei uns am Albtrauf


----------



## modoufall (7. Juli 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Sodele, Video der Streckenänderung 2011 ist online.
> Aufgenommen letzte Woche, da wars noch etwas nasser.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8494471#post8494471
> ...



Das hast du fein gemacht - 
Echt toller Service!

Jetzt noch ein paar Schinkenbrote für Samstag schmieren und ab ins Bett...

Wos'n hier die Signatur? Ach, da isse ja:
Grüße, Günter


----------



## modoufall (7. Juli 2011)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> ... soweit ich weiss, wird es von dieser Stelle auch eine Übertragung auf die Videoleinwand im Podiumsbereich geben. Also bitte auf Haltung und Fahrstil achten



Danke 4n Tip!


----------



## aka (7. Juli 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja Schlamm ist eine Sache (die nur ärgerlich ist, weil das Rad geputzt werden muss) fiese Temperaturen und Nässe während des Regens eine ganz andere!


Eben - es wird ja wenigstens recht warm.


klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich lass halt den NobbyNic auf dem Hinterrad und gut ist, wenns gar zu nass wäre würd ich ggf. sogar vorn den Mountain King aufziehen, der hält im Gras und im Schlamm doch recht gut - aber eigentlich kann ich mir das in Albstadt wirklich nicht so recht vorstellen...


Dito - MK II ist vorne drauf, mal sehen wir der sich schlägt.
Ich denke die Wiesenabfahrt Richtung Lautlingen hat bei Nässe schon potential, da muß man halt eventuell zurückstecken um das Risiko gering zu halten. Im Trockenen kann man da ja ziemlich runterbrettern.


klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wobei je schwieriger die Bedingungen desto besser für uns!!!! Gibt genug Leute die ihr Tandem eben nicht in Trails oder im Nassen bewegen...



Hoffe nur, daß es nicht wie letzter Jahr in Calmbach wird wo ca. 30min. Fahrt im Regen ausgereicht hat, an einem scheinbar gut funktionierenden Rad sämtliche Mängel offen zu legen.


----------



## peacher (7. Juli 2011)

Lemone schrieb:


> Hi,
> es iost der erste Mtb-Marathon für mich. Habe also keine Ahnung
> Was für einen Luftdruck werdet ihr fahren? Wiege 85 kg, sondt bin ich eingentlich immer um die 3,5 bar gefahren, aber nach dem ich mir ein Videochen angesehen habe, fang ich an zu zweifeln.
> 
> ...



Hey, mit 3,5 bar. Da kannste ja gleich auf der Felge fahren 
Ich wiege 82kg und fahre 1,8 bar. allerdings schlauchlos.


----------



## peacher (7. Juli 2011)

Hab noch einen Startplatz im Block E zu vergeben. Bin mir nicht sicher ob man das morgen spätnachmittag noch regeln kann. Bin ab ca. 17:00 Uhr in Albstadt. Bei Interesse PN.

Wünsche allen Viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Grüße,

Peter


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2011)

Aktuelle Regeninfo was bisher runterkam:

Gestern Gewitter 17 Liter, am Abend und über Nacht hats mir nochmal 25 Liter reingeregnet. Kanns kaum glauben. Heute morgen auf Asphalt schon wieder trockene Stellen. Dank den Temperaturen heute sollte viel wieder abtrocknen, es wird aber auf den Trailpassagen definitiv nass sein, sollte ich noch Zeit haben werde ich von einigen wichtigen Stellen paar Fotos machen- kann ich aber nicht versprechen muss noch paar Teile umbauen die Last Minute kommen 

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2011)

Jetzt sollte aber langsam echt nix mehr runter kommen, wenn das nicht als Schlammschlachten 2011 Volume 3 in meine Marathon- Geschichte eingehen soll 

Aber ich denke auch: Die Strecke kann das ab!  Sollte halt nur gucken, dass ich vor den Tandemfahrer an den Schlüsselstellen vorbeikomme, bevor die mit ihren Dreckfräsen den Trail umpflügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juli 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Eben - es wird ja wenigstens recht warm.
> 
> Dito - MK II ist vorne drauf, mal sehen wir der sich schlägt.
> Ich denke die Wiesenabfahrt Richtung Lautlingen hat bei Nässe schon potential, da muß man halt eventuell zurückstecken um das Risiko gering zu halten. Im Trockenen kann man da ja ziemlich runterbrettern.
> ...



Naja, das in Calmbach war extrem krass, erst staubtrocken, dann Wasser bis zum geht nicht mehr! Eigentlich soll nix mehr kommen, und das jetztige ist bis dahin versickert! Hoff ich! 



der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Regeninfo was bisher runterkam:
> 
> Gestern Gewitter 17 Liter, am Abend und über Nacht hats mir nochmal 25 Liter reingeregnet. Kanns kaum glauben. Heute morgen auf Asphalt schon wieder trockene Stellen. Dank den Temperaturen heute sollte viel wieder abtrocknen, es wird aber auf den Trailpassagen definitiv nass sein, sollte ich noch Zeit haben werde ich von einigen wichtigen Stellen paar Fotos machen- kann ich aber nicht versprechen muss noch paar Teile umbauen die Last Minute kommen
> 
> Gruss Waldfee


Bericht wäre echt nicht schlecht wie die Trails aussehen, ich kenn Albstadt nur heiß und trocken, nicht dass ich leichtsinnig werde...



Haferstroh schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte aber langsam echt nix mehr runter kommen, wenn das nicht als Schlammschlachten 2011 Volume 3 in meine Marathon- Geschichte eingehen soll
> 
> Aber ich denke auch: Die Strecke kann das ab!  Sollte halt nur gucken, dass ich vor den Tandemfahrer an den Schlüsselstellen vorbeikomme, bevor die mit ihren Dreckfräsen den Trail umpflügen



Du siehst das völlig falsch, die Tandems sind wie Schneefräsen hinterher ist der Matsch komplett weg!!!  Man sollte nur nicht gar zu nah auffahren...


----------



## pfeffer2004 (8. Juli 2011)

nach dem Regen wird es wohl eine richtige Schlammschlacht werden. So viel hat es ja schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf einmal geregnet.... Naja ich werde mich wohl mit meinem abgefahrenen RaRa durchkämpfen müssen habe nämlich keine Lust mehr zu wechseln, spielt aber auch bei meiner Fahrzeit keine Rolle


----------



## conny1577 (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hätte evtl. Interesse an deinem Starplatz - ist er noch zu haben?

conny


----------



## martinos (8. Juli 2011)

... werde mich jetzt erst mal auf dem Firmenbetriebsfest ordentlich auf morgen vorbereiten: mehrere Hefekaltschalen (isonotisch), Rind, Pute (Eiweiß, Proteine, Klembuterol), Nudelsalat (Kohlenhydrate).

Das dürfte doch die ideale Vorbereitung für morgen sein - ich warte dann im Ziel auf euch


----------



## ulilaun (8. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit Flaschen aus?
Normalerweise gibt's ja keine in Albstadt aber ich meine mich zu erinnern,
dass letztes Jahr doch Flaschen gereicht wurden. Oder bringe ich da jetzt was durcheinander?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2011)

ulilaun schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit Flaschen aus?
> Normalerweise gibt's ja keine in Albstadt aber ich meine mich zu erinnern,
> dass letztes Jahr doch Flaschen gereicht wurden. Oder bringe ich da jetzt was durcheinander?



Ja! Nix Flaschen, sowas kannst im Spitzenfeld machen. Bei mir passen sowieso nur spezielle Flaschen ran. Gereichte Flaschen sind an der Regel von Helfern die an der Strecke plaziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modoufall (8. Juli 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> ... werde mich jetzt erst mal auf dem Firmenbetriebsfest ordentlich auf morgen vorbereiten: mehrere Hefekaltschalen (isonotisch), Rind, Pute (Eiweiß, Proteine, Klembuterol), Nudelsalat (Kohlenhydrate).
> 
> Das dürfte doch die ideale Vorbereitung für morgen sein - ich warte dann im Ziel auf euch


 Heb mir dann was Kaltschale auf!


----------



## Reddi (8. Juli 2011)

reicht es, anderthalb Stunden vorher in Albstadt zu sein? ich hab ne Stunde anfahrtzeit und bin hundemüde... und muss endlich rausfinden wie ich meine blöde Sattelstütze überrede, dass die oben bleibt


----------



## aspetuck59 (8. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> reicht es, anderthalb Stunden vorher in Albstadt zu sein? ich hab ne Stunde anfahrtzeit und bin hundemüde... und muss endlich rausfinden wie ich meine blöde Sattelstütze überrede, dass die oben bleibt



das reicht allemal, oder was hast du sonst noch vor? 
Sattelstütze hält vorzüglich mittels Metallschraube mit Bohrspitze.


----------



## Reddi (8. Juli 2011)

ist leider nicht drin, da ich tatsächlich ziemlich häufig die Höhe ändere. Wenns rutischig wird oder bei viel Trailanteil immer ein Stückchen tiefer.


----------



## Boelat (8. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> reicht es, anderthalb Stunden vorher in Albstadt zu sein? ich hab ne Stunde anfahrtzeit und bin hundemüde... und muss endlich rausfinden wie ich meine blöde Sattelstütze überrede, dass die oben bleibt



also rein theoretisch reicht es wenn du 5 Min vor dem Start im Startblock bist, bist dann zwar ein wenig weiter hinten, aber bei 400 Startern im Startblock ist es einem noch zuzumuten.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2011)

Boelat schrieb:


> also rein theoretisch reicht es wenn du 5 Min vor dem Start im Startblock bist, bist dann zwar ein wenig weiter hinten, aber bei 400 Startern im Startblock ist es einem noch zuzumuten.



Das spielt keine Rolle, weils ab Block B eh erst zählt beim drüberfahren und Bitzer Steige kannste ganz gemütlich alle 400 überholen, sofern Du die Beine dazu hast. 

Ich komm leider vermutlich nicht mehr dazu irgendwelche Fotos zu machen
wie sich die Trails entwickelt haben.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## blumi (8. Juli 2011)

Kann einer was zu den Höhenmetern dieses Jahr sagen. 

Auf der HP stehen 1600 auf dem Höhenprofil knapp 2000.


----------



## igel (8. Juli 2011)

blumi schrieb:


> Kann einer was zu den Höhenmetern dieses Jahr sagen.
> 
> Auf der HP stehen 1600 auf dem Höhenprofil knapp 2000.



Ich bin's neulich relativ genau abgefahren, hatte danach 1680 Höhenmeter auf der Uhr.


----------



## lilu24 (8. Juli 2011)

igel schrieb:


> Ich bin's neulich relativ genau abgefahren, hatte danach 1680 Höhenmeter auf der Uhr.



Wir auch und ich hatte auf dem ROX 9: 2000hm und auf dem Polar 1800hm... also 1600hm glaub ich nicht


----------



## Reddi (8. Juli 2011)

dann sind die 1600 vllt mit einem Ciclosport CM 433 gemessen worden... die beiden in unserer Bikegruppe (darunter meiner) zeigen immer so 8-15% weniger Höhenmeter an als die Kameraden. 
War mal ganz lustig, bei einer Gruppe habe ich 180hm Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt, und nach der Tour hatte ich zwar die üblichen 16km mehr als die anderen, aber 50hm weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich mcih recht erinnere waren es letztes Jahr etwas über 1600Hm, aber definitiv keine 2000. Glaub so um die 1700...


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2011)

Also meine aufgezeichneten Daten (HAC4) meiner Albstadt-Chronik 2001-2010 schwanken alle zwischen 1560hm und 1650hm...


----------



## blumi (8. Juli 2011)

Bin eigentlich mit meinem alten HAC 4 auch immer relativ nah an den Angaben vom Veranstalter dran.

Also geh ich mal morgen von 1600-1700hm aus.

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Jetzt ab in die Koje Bubu machen...


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juli 2011)

War heute wieder sehr gelungen! Wetter und Strecke prima, Zuschauer wie gewohnt genauso. Das neue Stück glischig wie Glatteis (ohne Übertreibung); sorgte unter den Mitfahrern für etliche Flüche 

Zeit 3:43 passt gut, mein persönlich schnellster ABM für mich bisher 

Höhenmeter waren dieses Jahr scheinbar recht viel, mein HAC zeigte 1715hm an, aber nur 84,44km.


----------



## lilu24 (9. Juli 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> War heute wieder sehr gelungen! Wetter und Strecke prima, Zuschauer wie gewohnt genauso. Das neue Stück glischig wie Glatteis (ohne Übertreibung); sorgte unter den Mitfahrern für etliche Flüche
> 
> Zeit 3:43 passt gut, mein persönlich schnellster ABM für mich bisher
> 
> Höhenmeter waren dieses Jahr scheinbar recht viel, mein HAC zeigte 1715hm an, aber nur 84,44km.



So sind auch wieder da und Rad schon geputzt ;-) 

Klasse Sache in Albstadt wobei der eine oder andere Abschnitt doch recht aufgehalten hat. Zumindest wenn man weiter hinten war..
Bei der neuen Stelle war schieben angesagt...


----------



## cluso (9. Juli 2011)

Tolles Rennen, tolle Atmosphäre. 

Strecke gefällt, leider war es nach meinem Sturz nicht mehr so ganz entspannt und nach über der Hälfte war dann Schluss.. 

Was sich allerdings der Geistekranke ohne Helm gedacht werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Wie kann man so bescheuert sein. 


Gruß

C.

PS: Hmm, jetzt habe ich noch ne Rechnung offen mit dem LBS.


----------



## Muffley (9. Juli 2011)

mir hat's auch gut getaugt. 8 min schneller als vor 2 Jahren, arg viel mehr wär' aber auch nicht mehr gegangen, die 4-5 "Schnapper" auf den letzten Kilometern habe ich nur noch mit Willenskraft bewältigt, da waren die Oberschenkel schon richtig zu...

Ich fand das neue Stück problemlos fahrbar - wenn da nicht zig Leute runtergeschoben hätten. Bin mir fast sicher, dass Schieben da gefährlicher ist als fahren...

Eigentlich hatte ich ja eine Startplatz in Block C, bin dann aber mit meinem Spezl aus Block G gestartet, da er letztes Jahr das Hitzerennen gefahren ist und dabei "einging".
Auf der einen Seite macht's Spass das Feld von hinten aufzurollen, andererseits trifft man halt eher auf "Fahrtechniklegastheniker", was meinem Spezl auch zum Verhängnis wurde als eine Fahrerin ihn und 3 andere in einer harmlosen Schotterkurve abräumte...

Was die meisten ABM-Fahrer noch lernen müssen ist schieben, vor allem dass man bitte nicht 4 Mann nebeneinander schiebt sondern bitte noch eine Gasse für die freihält die fahren können/wollen.

Egal, wir starten nächstes Jahr bestimmt aus Block C, wenn nicht sogar B und dann wird das ganz anders.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Juli 2011)

Das neue Stück war echt ziemlich rutschig. Da es aber mehr oder weniger eben war wars dann trotzdem gut fahrbar. Vor der Abfahrt am Schluss der Passage hatte ich erst Bedenken, aber die war deutlich trockener und griffiger.
==> Dieses Jahr ohne Fuß absetzen oder gar Schieben durchgekommen 

Das die Verpflegungspunkte umgelegt wurden fand ich auch gut.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Juli 2011)

2 mal gestürzt... die neue Trailstelle hätten sie sich sparen können. Sobald man nicht in Block A ist kann man das nicht fahren, weil eh alle schieben. Ich wünsche mir besseres Fahrerbriefing bezgl. "rechts fahren" sofern man nicht überholen will (und das auch kann). Bei vielen muss man sich in der Mitte durchzwängen und wird dann noch angepöpelt. Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass extrem viele Kriecher in den vorderen Blöcken waren- offenbar das Ergebnis der "Eigeneinschätzung" die man bei Datasport angeben muss. Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich nochmal mitfahre, 3100 Leute sind zuviel für diese Strecke und vor allem bei diesen Verhältnissen.

Gut: Neuerung mit den Trinkflaschen und dem 4. Verpflegungspunkt.
Traumwunsch: Gel und Isogetränk statt Melonen oder Kuchen.

Gruss aus Albstadt
Waldfee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilu24 (9. Juli 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> 2 mal gestürzt... die neue Trailstelle hätten sie sich sparen können. Sobald man nicht in Block A ist kann man das nicht fahren, weil eh alle schieben. Ich wünsche mir besseres Fahrerbriefing bezgl. "rechts fahren" sofern man nicht überholen will (und das auch kann). Bei vielen muss man sich in der Mitte durchzwängen und wird dann noch angepöpelt. Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass extrem viele Kriecher in den vorderen Blöcken waren- offenbar das Ergebnis der "Eigeneinschätzung" die man bei Datasport angeben muss. Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich nochmal mitfahre, 3100 Leute sind zuviel für diese Strecke und vor allem bei diesen Verhältnissen.
> 
> Gut: Neuerung mit den Trinkflaschen und dem 4. Verpflegungspunkt.
> Traumwunsch: Gel und Isogetränk statt Melonen oder Kuchen.
> ...



Kann mich da deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Eine gute Zeit ist mit den "Schiebern" nicht drin. Mir ging es auch so. Wurde quasi nur aufgehalten, da ich auch von Block G starten musste. Verstehen tu ich es auch nicht, denn es gab Leute im Block A die noch nie gefahren sind.

Gute Zeiten sind von hinten nicht drin. Und ja du hast recht 3000 Leute auf eine Strecke zu schicken ist einfach nur Pilgerfahrt!! Sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an KiZa machen. Dort gibt es 5 Strecken und das ist gut so. 

Für mich war es eine reine RTF mit Spaßfaktor!


----------



## Reddi (9. Juli 2011)

Doch, schÃ¶ne Veranstaltung, schÃ¶ne Strecke und sehr viele gut gelaunte Zuschauer. Das Starterfeld war echt riesig, alleine das was ich ausm ersten Viertel von Block C gesehen habe.

Leider war ich dank der ermÃ¼denden Klassenfahrt diese Woche nocht so richtig fit - schon die StraÃe hinterm Start hoch war nicht so viel Dampf drinne wie sonst. Dann habe ich mich mit dem HÃ¶henprofil vertan und war nach dem letzten lÃ¤ngeren Anstieg so platt, dass ich die kleineren Geschichten auf den letzten 10km nur noch auf den kleinen KB gefahren bin. Und wenn ich mir jetzt noch Ã¼berlege, dass ich mit nur ein paar Minuten weniger Fahrzeit aufs Treppchen gekommen bin und ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr dann eine Altersklasse weiter bin... 

Fahrzeit: 3:48; Platz gesamt 294, Platz AK (U19 m) 6.
So richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht, aber es hat trotzdem SpaÃ gemacht. 
Und es war jetzt meine lÃ¤ngste Strecke, die ich ohne auch nur aus einem Klicker rauszugehen gefahren bin. Auch wenns ein paarmal durchaus heikel war (29er RÃ¤der entschÃ¤rfen rutschige und/oder verblockte Passagen wirlich effektiv!). 
Und ich danke Gott dafÃ¼r, dass die Elixir CR zu gut zupacken, sonst wÃ¤re ich nÃ¤mlich gleich nach 10km in meinen Vordermann reingerauscht, der um eine plÃ¶tzliche Unfallstelle grade so eben noch drumrum kam. 

Ach ja: Die Sohle meines rechten Schuhs ist gebrochen. Jetzt gibt es einen schicken schuhplattenfÃ¶rmigen Abdruck auf meiner FuÃsohle. Aber immerhin haben die 19,99â¬-Schuhe mehr als 2 Jahre lang gehalten. Jetzt wird es wohl etwas gescheites geben (mÃ¼ssen).

Rede ich wieder zu viel?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Rede ich wieder zu viel?



Such Dir ne Freundin  Ok, wir wissen jetzt alle wie gut Du bist


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Juli 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> ...da ich auch von Block G starten musste. Verstehen tu ich es auch nicht, denn es gab Leute im Block A die noch nie gefahren sind.



Bin in D gestartet, musste aber Kassette tauschen und bin froh, dass ich mit 5 Gängen oder so zum 1. Verpflegungspunkt gekommen bin.Dort ca. 15 min Zeit verloren mit Fahrrad umbauen. Als es da weiterging waren 6000er und 7000er Nummern um mich rum und Mega-Stau bei allen Abfahrten und Passagen. Egal, war irgendwann dann auch total Platt und letzte 20 km nur noch an Feierabend gedacht.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Juli 2011)

Das in den vorderen Blöcken ne Menge langsamerer Leute mitfahren liegt daran, dass das die Albstadter Vereine und Firmen dort starten. Wer damit ein Problem hat, hat 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Schnell genug fahren um nächstes Jahr in Block A oder zumindest B starten zu können. Das klappt selbst wenn man aus G heraus startet  Tip: Am ersten Berg gleich soviele Leute wie möglich überholen.
2. Ne Lizenz lösen und damit automatisch in Block A starten. Sollte man sowieso machen, wenn man das ganze sehr ernst nimmt. 

In meiner Umgebung (Block B gestartet) waren zum Glück keine Schieber im Weg. Selbst am glitischigen Anstieg sind alle gut durchgekommen, was mich echt gewundert hat.

@redlion007: Bin die Anstiege auf den letzten 20km nurnoch auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt hochgeiert


----------



## lilu24 (9. Juli 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das in den vorderen Blöcken ne Menge langsamerer Leute mitfahren liegt daran, dass das die Albstadter Vereine und Firmen dort starten. Wer damit ein Problem hat, hat 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Schnell genug fahren um nächstes Jahr in Block A oder zumindest B starten zu können. Das klappt selbst wenn man aus G heraus startet  Tip: Am ersten Berg gleich soviele Leute wie möglich überholen.
> 2. Ne Lizenz lösen und damit automatisch in Block A starten. Sollte man sowieso machen, wenn man das ganze sehr ernst nimmt.
> 
> ...



Muss ich dir leider etwas wiedersprechen, denn ich kenne zwei die waren in Block A un dnoch nie dabei. Auch nicht in einem Albstädter Verein ;-) 

Organisiatorisch ein No GO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (9. Juli 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Such Dir ne Freundin



Tja... ich werd in ein paar Tagen 18 und hab noch nie ernsthaft ne Freundin gehabt... Also wer ungefähr in meinem Alter und obendrein weiblich ist, darf sich gerne melden


----------



## Luke.HdR (9. Juli 2011)

Muffley schrieb:


> ... andererseits trifft man halt eher auf "Fahrtechniklegastheniker", was meinem Spezl auch zum Verhängnis wurde als eine Fahrerin ihn und 3 andere in einer harmlosen Schotterkurve abräumte...
> 
> Was die meisten ABM-Fahrer noch lernen müssen ist schieben, vor allem dass man bitte nicht 4 Mann nebeneinander schiebt sondern bitte noch eine Gasse für die freihält die fahren können/wollen.



Da spricht mir doch einer aus der Seele. War alles in allem ein absolut super Marathon, er zieht aber doch sehr viele Ersttäter an, die einen mit unsicherer Fahrweise bergab und unkoordiniertem Schieben behindern. Vielleicht hat man aus einem vordereren Starblock (anstatt D) da etwas weniger Probleme. Viele haben nicht verstanden, dass gerade auf den rutschigen Passagen (sowohl bergauf als auch bergab) eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit nicht von Nachteil ist.


----------



## Reddi (9. Juli 2011)

...oder so Spezialisten, die beim Schild "Achtung gefährliche Abfahrt" erstmal prophylaktisch voll in die Eisen steigen. 

Leider ist es auch im Bikesport nicht selbstverständlich, dass man gegenseitig Rücksicht nimmt. Ich würde es für selbstverständlich halten, dass man beim Überholen für ordendlich Vortrieb sorgt um die Fahrer hinter einem nicht zu blockieren. Dass man beim Schieben Platz macht und wenn man auf einem schwierigen Stück vorne langsam fährt, eben auch mal die Ideallinie verlassen muss um Schnellere durchzulassen. 

Höhö, bei einer solchen "gefährlichen Abfahrt" hab ich erstmal nur nen einigermaßen steilen, schnurgeraden Schotterweg entlang eines Berghangs gesehen und voll draufgedrückt. Als der Tacho an 65 vorbei ist, konnte ich wegen tränenden Augen nichts mehr sehen, und irgendwann bockt mein liebes Bike als wär ich grad voll irgendwo drauf gefahren. Schon interessant was für apokalyptische Fahrfehler der Bock wegsteckt... 
Ach ja, höchste gefahrene Geschwindigkeit war 73km/h. aber fragt mich nicht, wo.


----------



## pfeffer2004 (10. Juli 2011)

Für meine erste Teilnahme lief es echt gut. Zwar musste ich an den steilen rutschigen Anstiegen schieben, weil fast alle dort geschoben haben und man ist nicht durchgekommen, aber sonst hatte ich oft freie Fahrt. 

Manche meinten zwar die Abfahrten hinunterschießen zu müssen aber spätestens am nächsten Anstieg keuchten sie wieder so dass man sie locker stehen lassen konnte 

Am Ende blieb die Uhr bei 3:47 stehen. Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich so schnell sein werde und bin nun rundum zufrieden


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Juli 2011)

Na die zwei rutschigen Anstiege waren schon übel, so hats mir das Tandem noch nie durch die Gegend geschoben! Na einem Rutscher in ein Schlammloch war dann leider auch schieben angesagt! Sorry an alle Solofahrer die ich dabei aufgehalten habe!
Normalerweise ist die lange Fuhre nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen, aber das gestern war echt fies, bin ich so nicht gewöht! Der Schwarzwald bietet da doch mehr Gripp als die Alp! Die Abfahrten wiederum waren kein Problem, entweder schön trocken oder zumindest nicht mit den fiesen Kalksandsteinen gespickt!
Prinzipiell finde ich die Streckenänderung schon gut, denn im großen und ganzen ist die Strecke ja leicht, da kann doch ruhig auch ein etwas schwierigeres Teil eingebaut werden...


----------



## Lemone (10. Juli 2011)

Hi,
so bin jetzt auch wieder daheim und kann jetzt meine Erfahrungen von meinen ersten (!) Bike-Marathon berichten. Wahnsinn. Ich komme eigentlich vom Straßenradsport, aber diese Anstiege .... echt krass. Mein Ziel war es zwischen 4-5 Stunden zubleiben ... Tendenz eher zu 4 Stunden. Lief auch alles gut bis zur zweiten Versorgungsstation, aber danach hatte ich in beiden Beinen monstermäßige Krämfe, dass ich nur noch krauchen oder liegen konnte  Ich hatte wohl leider das Salz im Drink vergessen.

Letztendlich bin ich mir der Leistung zufrieden und für`s nächste Jahr ist auf alle Fälle noch Potenzial nach oben da. 

Orga fand ich OK, auch die Aufteilung in den Block. Dass es auf der Strecke - bei den "gefährlichen" Abfahrten - zu Staus kommst, war mir klar. Während meiner Fahrt konnte ich min. 3 Personen mit Schulter- bzw. Schlüsselbeinverlezungen sehen - euch eine gute Besserung.
Das einzige, was ich nicht so besonders fand, war die Verpflegung an den Stationen - ich kann Melone, Sandkuchen und Powerriegel nicht mehr sehen.

Also bis nächstes Jahr, aber mit Salz und ohne Krämpfe.

Grüße aus Esslingen,
Lemone


----------



## modoufall (10. Juli 2011)

So, es ist vorbei, jetzt kann ich mich ja outen:
Ich bin kein Biker, ich bin ein verkleideter Triathlet und meinen ersten Mara gefahren!
Ich hab ohne Peil irgendwas angegeben und bin in Block E gelandet. Mit 4:18 hats zu Platz 74 in Sen2 gereicht, da bin ich mächtig stolz drauf.
Meine Herkunft hatte natürlich Folgen: wo es mäßig bergauf ging, hab ich locker Leute überholt, in den technischen Passagen war ich doch schnell überfordert und hab bergauf öfter mal geschoben. Das neue Stück hab ich zu meiner eigenen Überraschung anständig gepackt. Ich hoffe auch, dass ich in den Abfahrten nicht all zu viele Leute ausgebremst habe.
Ich fand, eine super Veranstaltung, bin aber nicht sicher, ob das mein Hobby wird.
Meinen Dank an die Foris, die hier in den letzten Wochen fleißig Informationen ausgetauscht haben!


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2011)

Oje, was ich da wieder lese mit Schiebern und Staus etc., da kommen Erinnerungen den Start im zweiten grossen Startblock beim Spessartmarathon hoch. Gut dass ich aus dem Block A heraus sagen konnte "nach mir die Sintflut". Ergo kein Meter geschoben, kleines Blatt nur 2-3 Mal kurz gebraucht und immer eine schnelle Gruppe gehabt zum Reinhängen. Auch den langen superschmierigen Anstieg die aktuelle Gruppe mit der ich da rein bin durchgehend fahrend hoch. Hat zwar die seither beste Gruppe an dieser Stelle etwas versprengt weil alle unterschiedlich schnell waren, aber kurz vor der nächsten Ortschaft konnte ich auf den nächsten Zug aufspringen der sich da bot. Auf den Abfahrten musste ich aber stets ein paar vorbeilassen, da ich bergab nicht der Mutigste bin.


----------



## M.Waiter (10. Juli 2011)

Stimmung in Albstadt ist einzigartig, das gibts in der Form nirgendwo anders, Danke an alle Leute die nicht müde werden alle !! anzufeuern.

Was ich aber mal loßwerden muß, kann der Veranstalter nicht ein paar Schildchen aufhängen wo die Startnummernausgabe ist ? Wir parken immer unten an den Bahngleisen und irren jedes Jahr aus Tradition durch die Fußgängerzone bis wir den Weg gefunden haben. Auch am Ortseingang, keinerlei Wegführung. Das kenn ich von anderen Veranstaltungen besser.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich 2012 wieder dabei.

Grüße


----------



## lilu24 (10. Juli 2011)

M.Waiter schrieb:


> Stimmung in Albstadt ist einzigartig, das gibts in der Form nirgendwo anders, Danke an alle Leute die nicht müde werden alle !! anzufeuern.
> 
> Was ich aber mal loßwerden muß, kann der Veranstalter nicht ein paar Schildchen aufhängen wo die Startnummernausgabe ist ? Wir parken immer unten an den Bahngleisen und irren jedes Jahr aus Tradition durch die Fußgängerzone bis wir den Weg gefunden haben. Auch am Ortseingang, keinerlei Wegführung. Das kenn ich von anderen Veranstaltungen besser.
> 
> ...



Kann ich dir nur recht geben. Organisation ist einfach schlecht. Keine ordentliche Beschilderung, keine ordentlichen Parkplätze...auch die Verpflegung ist dürftig. 

Gut dass es diesmal wenigstens einen Parkplatz für Wohnmobile gab, leider waren dort 90% Autos drauf... kann man auch nicht wirklich verstehen.

Denke die sollten sich an KiZa eine Scheibe abschauen... Dort gibt es einfach Schilder für alles.

Die Leute an der Strecke sind klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspetuck59 (10. Juli 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nur recht geben. Organisation ist einfach schlecht. Keine ordentliche Beschilderung, keine ordentlichen Parkplätze...auch die Verpflegung ist dürftig.
> 
> Gut dass es diesmal wenigstens einen Parkplatz für Wohnmobile gab, leider waren dort 90% Autos drauf... kann man auch nicht wirklich verstehen.
> 
> ...



Mann, ihr jammert auf hohem Niveau. In Zeiten von Smartphones und Navi ist es schon ein Armutszeugnis sich in einer Kleinstadt nicht zurecht zu finden. Parkplätze, auch für Wohnmobile waren 1 Stunde vor dem Start in großer Zahl, nur 200 Meter von der Startnummernausgabe und eine Querstrasse vom Start entfernt vorhanden. Stand selbst dort. Aber wenn man sonst keine gravierendere Probleme an so einer Großveranstaltungen findet hat muß man sich halt über eigene Unzulänglichkeiten auskotzen. Gilt auch für die Feinschmecker an den Verpflegungsstationen die keine Energieriegel und Melonen mehr sehen können. Das nächste mal gibts für euch Erdbeerkuchen mit Sahne und ein Tässenchen Kaff. Ich kann solche Kommentare einfach nicht mehr ab.


----------



## lilu24 (10. Juli 2011)

aspetuck59 schrieb:


> Mann, ihr jammert auf hohem Niveau. In Zeiten von Smartphones und Navi ist es schon ein Armutszeugnis sich in einer Kleinstadt nicht zurecht zu finden. Parkplätze, auch für Wohnmobile waren 1 Stunde vor dem Start in großer Zahl, nur 200 Meter von der Startnummernausgabe und eine Querstrasse vom Start entfernt vorhanden. Stand selbst dort. Aber wenn man sonst keine gravierendere Probleme an so einer Großveranstaltungen findet hat muß man sich halt über eigene Unzulänglichkeiten auskotzen. Gilt auch für die Feinschmecker an den Verpflegungsstationen die keine Energieriegel und Melonen mehr sehen können. Das nächste mal gibts für euch Erdbeerkuchen mit Sahne und ein Tässenchen Kaff. Ich kann solche Kommentare einfach nicht mehr ab.



Es scheint so, dass du sehr wenig Vergleiche hast, sonst würdest du anders reden....  Wer den ABM als Großveranstaltung bezeichnet kann das nicht haben.  Bitte erst reden bei Erfahrung. Danke --- Kommentar beendet.


----------



## Luke.HdR (10. Juli 2011)

Gerade die Organisation hat mir sehr gut gefallen: An wirklich jeder zwieten Kurve stand ein (aufmerksamer!) Streckenposten mit Fahne, nach jeder Abfahrt gab es einen Posten von der Feuerwehr oder Rot Kreuz.
Und der Ortskern war so klein, dass eine Beschilderung auch als Neuling nicht benötigt wurde.


----------



## ButtRick (10. Juli 2011)

In der Asphaltabfahrt zum Ziel ist gegen 16h00 in einer der langgezogenen Linkskurven ein Fahrer uebelst gestuerzt. Anwohner und Polizei waren gerade dabei erste Hife zu leisten als ich den Berg runterkam. Der Fahrer lag mit dem Gesicht nach unten, blutueberstroemt und offenbar bewusstlos, auf dem Asphalt. 
Weiss jemand wie es ihm geht? Von hier aus gute Besserung!!!


----------



## aspetuck59 (10. Juli 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Es scheint so, dass du sehr wenig Vergleiche hast, sonst würdest du anders reden....  Wer den ABM als Großveranstaltung bezeichnet kann das nicht haben.  Bitte erst reden bei Erfahrung. Danke --- Kommentar beendet.



Fahre im Jahr in der Regel 4-5 Marathons im In-und Ausland und das schon seit über 18 Jahren aber noch nie habe ich über die Orga. einer Veranstaltung so unqualifiziert lesen müßen.


----------



## Pablo P. (10. Juli 2011)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Haha, die 4:50 sind ja auch nur eine theoretische Einschätzung meiner Leistungsfähigkeit bzw. mein Wunsch . Mal sehen, ob's realistisch sein wird. Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass es letztes Jahr brutalst heiß war, da sind die Zeiten bestimmt im Schnitt schlechter gewesen als sonst...



Mein erster "langer" Marathon ist vorbei - und mit 4:52 fast genau auf der angegebenen Zielzeit gelandet. Hätte ich nach meiner, äääääh, traillastigen Vorbereitung nicht gedacht. Bin super happy, wenngleich ich oft schwer im Stau /letzter Startblock) gesteckt bin (bergab, wie auch auf den "Schlammtrails"), das hat mit Sicherheit ein paar Minuten gekostet. Hatte ab km 15(!) erstes Ziehen in der Beinmuskulatur, und beim Teer-Schnapper böse zweibeinige Ober- und Unterschenkelkrämpfe, womit ich bis ins Ziel zu kämpfen hatte. 
Hatte mich auch gewundert, warum meine Schaltung die letzten 20km brutalst gezickt hatte. Konnte kaum noch treten, ohne dass die Kette sprang - im Ziel dann gesehen, dass ich mit nem kaputten Kettenglied ins Ziel geeiert bin. Das Teil hing nur noch einseitig am Stift...


----------



## Montezuma (10. Juli 2011)

War mein erster Wettkampf. Infos für einsteiger gab es keine. Die habe ich hier erhalten (danke!).

Da ich die letzten 10 jahre kein rad gefahren bin und nur 2.5 monate und 2k km zeit hatte, hatte ich nur das durchkommen als ziel gesetzt.

Bin aus f gestarte und wurde ständig überholt, war schon ganz schön frustierend. Habe auch immer drauf geachtet, daß die Leute gut an mir vorbeikommen. Steile Anstiege und Abfahrten war ich schneller oder konnte gut mithalten, bei den mitleren anstiegen sind alle an mir vorbei. Im letzten teil wurde ich nur noch aufgehalten bei den abfahrten. Die letzten 15km hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt, da hatte ich keine power mehr zu früh die letzten Reserven verbratten. Da habe ich ordentlich Zeit verloren, da gar nix mehr ging. Am ende mit 5:59 durchgekommen 

Hat Spass gemacht, für nächstes Jahr habe ich dann mehr Zeit mich drauf vorzubereiten.


----------



## Reddi (10. Juli 2011)

Montezuma schrieb:


> Habe auch immer drauf geachtet, daß die Leute gut an mir vorbeikommen. [...]
> 
> Hat Spass gemacht, für nächstes Jahr habe ich dann mehr Zeit mich drauf vorzubereiten.



So solls sein!


----------



## aspetuck59 (10. Juli 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Es scheint so, dass du sehr wenig Vergleiche hast, sonst würdest du anders reden....  Wer den ABM als Großveranstaltung bezeichnet kann das nicht haben.  Bitte erst reden bei Erfahrung. Danke --- Kommentar beendet.



Da muß ich doch nochmal nachlegen. Anhand von deinen Kommentaren hier im Vorum ist zu schließen das du seit diesem Jahr MTB fährst und Kirchzarten 2011 deine 1. Veranstaltung war. Zudem noch aus dem Raum Albstadt bist. Das qualifiziert dich natürlich zu solch fachkundiger Kritik.
Mir fällt da der Verglich vom Brunnenfrosch ein, der vom großen Ozean spricht. Armseelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilu24 (10. Juli 2011)

aspetuck59 schrieb:


> Da muß ich doch nochmal nachlegen. Anhand von deinen Kommentaren hier im Vorum ist zu schließen das du seit diesem Jahr MTB fährst und Kirchzarten 2011 deine 1. Veranstaltung war. Zudem noch aus dem Raum Albstadt bist. Das qualifiziert dich natürlich zu solch fachkundiger Kritik.
> Mir fällt da der Verglich vom Brunnenfrosch ein, der vom großen Ozean spricht. Armseelig



Amen großer Meister  - Wer hat gesagt, dass ich viele Marathons gefahren bin? - auch richtig lesen. Ich rede von Erfahrungen nicht von meinen Erfahrungen! ... aber lassen wir das mal lieber... Meinungen sind Meinungen und jede sollte man akzeptieren... was für den einen gut ist, muss es noch nicht für den anderen sein.


----------



## aspetuck59 (10. Juli 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Amen großer Meister  - Wer hat gesagt, dass ich viele Marathons gefahren bin? - auch richtig lesen. Ich rede von Erfahrungen nicht von meinen Erfahrungen! ... aber lassen wir das mal lieber... Meinungen sind Meinungen und jede sollte man akzentieren... was für den einen gut ist, muss es noch nicht für den anderen sein.



Dann ist es jetzt ja gut, aber wenn man so wie du, der eben zugeben hat praktisch NULL Erfahrung zu haben, sollte man sich doch an seinen eigene Grundsätze, halten bevor man eine Orga-Team kritisiert.
Werde gerne mal wieder einen Blick auf deine weiteren Kommentare werfen.


----------



## lilu24 (10. Juli 2011)

aspetuck59 schrieb:


> Dann ist es jetzt ja gut, aber wenn man so wie du, der eben zugeben hat praktisch NULL Erfahrung zu haben, sollte man sich doch an seinen eigene Grundsätze, halten bevor man eine Orga-Team kritisiert.
> Werde gerne mal wieder einen Blick auf deine weiteren Kommentare werfen.



Alles klar, ich auch auf deine... Man muss ja nicht immer selber Meinung sein. Für mich war es eben nicht optimal und da bin ich sicherlich nicht alleine. Habe viele solcher Gespräche geführt.

Du mit deiner Meinung natürlich auch nicht.... Wie gesagt immer Subjektiv...


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte nach den Regenmengen der vergangenen Tage damit gerechnet, dass es insgesamt schlammiger und dreckiger wird. So war die Strecke aber doch aber wie in den vergangenen Jahren prima und der Matsch bzw. die Schmiere halt auf die üblichen paar Stellen beschränkt.
Schön auch, daß das Wetter gehalten hat. 
Auch wir mussten einmal abrupt vom Rad und schieben und haben dabei wohl unfreiwillig andere behindert - hatten im Gegenzug aber zuvor viel Windschatten gespendet, so ist das halt im Rennen.
Der Hammer ist einfach das Albstädter Publikum - nicht nur, daß da so viele an der Strecke stehen. Auch hinterher in der Innenstadt steppt der Bär!


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Juli 2011)

Also, ich finde mal das Albstadt wirklich keine schlechte Orga hat! Es gibt bessere, ja - aber auch viele, viele schlechtere!!! Zeitnahme war super - Zwischenzeiten gibts eigentlich inzwischen nur noch selten - bei großen Events eben.
Die Verpflegungen warn doch auch nicht schlecht, es gab sogar Flaschen und eben eine Verpflegung mehr als sonst. Gut die Zielverpflegung mit dem komischen Getränk war nicht so toll, aber da reicht mir auch Wasser...

Ausschilderung, keine Ahnung ich hab nicht großartig geschaut, hab auch so alles gefunden...

Und Zuschauer gibts nirgends mehr als in Abstadt, entsprechend auch keine bessere Stimmung! Und die bleiben sogar bis zur Siegerehrung, oft findet die vor fast leeren Rängen statt und in Albstadt ist der Platz so voll, dass man nirgends mehr Platz zum Sitzen findet!!!


----------



## Kladi (10. Juli 2011)

ButtRick schrieb:


> In der Asphaltabfahrt zum Ziel ist gegen 16h00 in einer der langgezogenen Linkskurven ein Fahrer uebelst gestuerzt. Anwohner und Polizei waren gerade dabei erste Hife zu leisten als ich den Berg runterkam. Der Fahrer lag mit dem Gesicht nach unten, blutueberstroemt und offenbar bewusstlos, auf dem Asphalt.
> Weiss jemand wie es ihm geht? Von hier aus gute Besserung!!!


 

Glücklicherweise waren die Verletzung nicht ganz so schlimm. Er wird vermutlich morgen aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2011)

Ich war jetzt das 4. mal dabei und finde Albstadt nach wie vor sensationell. 

Nur an der hoch gehypten Streckenänderung störte mich ein wenig, dass wohl einfach zuviele sich von der Berichterstattung haben einschüchtern lassen. Die Abfahrt war nicht schlimmer oder gefährlicher als andere Abfahrten nach Schlamm-passagen. Da hab ich doch etwas gewundert, wie viele da samtfüßig runtergewatschelt sind. 

Und ein wenig hab ich die Wasserschläuche nach der Skischanze vermisst. Da gabs dieses Jahr nur einen. Das war die letzten Jahre erfrischender.


----------



## fischerman (10. Juli 2011)

Ich fands auch wieder mal super gestern. Albstadt ist einfach großartig. Bei vielen anderen Marathons fährt man quasi ohne Publikum stundenlang durch die Gegend. In Albstadt ist fast überall die Hölle los an der Strecke. Da muss man dann halt auch in Kauf nehmen, dass im zweiten Startblock viele Einheimische stehen, die nicht so schnell sind. Aber wenn nicht so viele Einheimische teilnehmen würden, hätte es auch nicht so viel Leute an der Strecke.
Die Orgakritik kann ich nicht richtig teilen. Gut, es ist richtig, in der Innenstadt hätte das ein oder andere Schild nicht geschadet. Gefunden haben wir aber alles. Auf der Strecke gab es sogar Wechselflaschen. Gels habe ich bis jetzt ganz selten bei Marathons an den Verpflegungen bekommen. Deshalb nehme ich die dann halt im Trikot selber mit. Dann weiß ich auch was ich bekomme. Und zur Zielverpflegung: Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Da habe ich auch bei größeren und teureren Veranstaltungen schon schlimmeres gesehen.
Wichtiger finde ich, dass die Strecke gut abgesichert, gut ausgeschildert und die Streckenposten auf zack sind und das war gestern echt Top!


----------



## modoufall (10. Juli 2011)

fischerman schrieb:


> ...
> Wichtiger finde ich, dass die Strecke gut abgesichert, gut ausgeschildert und die Streckenposten auf zack sind und das war gestern echt Top!


 
Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!!!

Als Auswärtiger und Ersttäter hätte ich mir aber auch ein bisschen Beschilderung abseits der Strecke gewünscht. Gefunden hab ich trotzdem fast alles - außer den Duschen. Da irrten noch einige außer mir suchenden Auges um die Halle.

Meinen ausführlichen Bericht aus der Gast-Perspektive findet Ihr hier:

http://modoufall.wordpress.com/2011/07/10/albstadt-ist-geschichte-ein-triathlet-auf-abwegen/

Grüßle
Günter


----------



## martinos (10. Juli 2011)

war doch wieder absolut genial - schade, dass die Anmeldung für nächstes Jahr noch nicht offen ist. 

Das Wetter hat gepasst, die Strecke war aufgrund des Regens wesentlich anspruchsvoller als letztes Jahr - leider war ich im Startblock F und durfte mich ordentlich im Starterfeld durchkämpfen (bin mit 4:22 sehr zufrieden). Die Staus an den Anstiegen gingen ja zumeist noch, aber bei den Abfahrten war es teilweise echt jämmerlich, wie da manche runter gefahren sind.

Aufgrund des Verkehrs musste ich auch oft absteigen, denn gerade auf dem neuen Stück vor der 2. Verpflegung war so viel los, dass Fahren gar nicht möglich war, weil links und rechts sind alle rumgerutscht. Das Schlussstück zur 2. Verpflegungsstation war ja nicht gerade spektakulär - ich konnte mir jedoch einen Riesengrinser nicht verkneifen, wie die Jungs und Mädels da in ihren 200 EUR-Carbon-Racing-Schuhen wie die Störche runtergeschlichen sind.

Da die Veranstalter sicher mitlesen, möchte ich folgende Punkte mitteilen:
-die 1. Verpflegungsstation war super, es haben aber viele geflucht, weil diese direkt am Weg war und somit den durchfahrenden der Weg versperrt wurde. Nach 15 KM ist das Feld einfach noch recht dicht. Lasst die Station ungefähr an der Stelle, aber versetzt sie etwas weiter weg vom Durchgangsverkehr.
-ich war unterwegs irgendwann geil auf ISO, Energydrink oder irgendsowas und würde mir das für nächstes Jahr wünschen
-die Transponder von Datasport sind super - ich habe die Fußfesseln letztes Jahr gehasst
-die Mischung der Startaufstellung (Neustarter nach Wunschzeit, Mehrfachtäter nach Bestzeit) scheint mir nicht ideal gewesen zu sein. Ich würde erst die Wiederholungstäter berücksichtigen und danach die Neuanmeldungen
-die Zielverpflegung war recht rudimentär. Außer Bananen hab ich nichts essbares gefunden - habe mich mit 4 Energydrinks beholfen.
-die SMS-Benachrichtigung ist genial

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Reddi (10. Juli 2011)

die 200â¬-Schuhe sind aber wahrscheinlich nicht durchgebrochen^^

ach ja, meine SattelstÃ¼tze ist Ã¼ber das Rennen trotz festgewÃ¼rgtem Schnellspanner und locktite zwischen den Rohren nen halben Zentimeter tiefer gegangen. Immer noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, da werd ich wohl wohl oder Ã¼bel eine Klemme mit richtiger Schraube nehmen mÃ¼ssen...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2011)

Es ist gut wenn hier verschiedene Meinungen kommen. Herr Salscheider liest hier im Forum sicher in einer ruhigen Minute alles nach und hat mit seiner langjährigen Erfahrung viele Ideen schon umgesetzt und arbeitet von Jahr zu Jahr an einer Verbesserung. In der Tat kann man es nicht allen Recht machen, aber es wird versucht.

Positive Aspekte: 

- TOP Publikum, das gibt es gar nirgends. In jedem Waldloch steht einer stundenlang und klatscht. An der letzten Rampe Red Bull von Zuschauern in Bechern gereicht bekommen!!! Oben am Lerchenfeld am letzten Anstieg trommelt seit Jahren ein ortsbekannter Versicherungsvertreter stundenlang wie ein Indianer mit einer ganzen Masse von Leuten- wie geil! Am Erstanstieg stehen Zuschauer wie bei der Tour de France, in Margrethausen steht seit Jahren der Springbrunnen der Anwohner usw... nur noch geil!! Nach dem Rennen mega Party Stimmung, die Innenstadt ist voll wie beim Volksfest!

- Skyder schafft es immer wieder die Mischung aus Profis, Lizenzfahrern und Amateuren sowie Feierabendbiker optimal  zusammen zu bekommen.

- Fairer Preis seit vielen Jahren. Eine Klitzekleine Preiserhöhung gab es. Endlich kann man auch das Finisher Shirt tragen und es ist kein Synthetik Zeug mehr.

- 4. Verpflegungspunkt. Jetzt passt es perfekt auch mit einer großen Flasche.

- Zeitnahme jetzt top

- Tolle Strecke, nicht zu lang, nicht zu viel HM für jeden etwas dabei, neue Passage sicher nächstes Jahr noch besser zu fahren.

- Strecke super vorbereitet, man muss echt überlegen das 3000 Mann durchheizen!

- An wirklich jeder Ecke ein Streckenposten

- An jeder Abfahrt wo es drauf ankommt Sanitäter und Feuerwehr und Hinweisschilder

- Jetzt auch Trinkflaschen zum mitnehmen wenns pressiert, zum Schluss Cola als Zuckerschuss

- Breitensportorientiert. Auch mit 6 Stunden hat man seinen Spass und kommt sich nicht verloren vor.

- Einsteigerfreundlich

- 1 Strecke und nicht 5, das macht den besonderen Flair aus, man hat den ABM geschafft und nicht den 23 km Short Track.

- Videoübertragung vom Skihaus Onstmettingen 




*Was noch besser sein könnte (man darf ja träumen):*

- Noch mehr PR mit Videos von Schlüsselstellen auf der Webseite z.B. Promovideo kostenlos, größere Gallerie, Statements von Gewinnern und Ersttätern.

- Mehr Restkilometerschilder schon ab km 20 oder so alle 5-10 km.

- Evtl. Gel und Iso Getränke, bei Puls 175 bekomm ich einfach keinen Riegel mehr runter

- Mehr Sonderverkäufe am Abend zuvor "ABM Paket Aktionen" z.B. Autoaufkleber mit ABM Werbung 

- Ehrung für X-fache Teilnahme

- Bessere Beschilderung für ortsfremde (Dusche/WC/Startnummern/Infocenter Pinwand, großer Gesamtfahrplan)

- Längere Startnummernausgabezeiten

- 1-2 Startblöcke mehr um die Masse noch etwas besser zu verteilen, Bitzer Gasse war es dieses Jahr merkwürdig eng, man merkt doch, dass es nochmals mehr Biker waren.

- Instruktionen vor dem Start per Durchsage in der Aufstellung: Bitte rechtsfahren da die Leute gemischt sind, Hinweise für Erstteilnehmer bezgl. Verhalten, Erste Hilfe Anweisungen, Notfallnummern, Impressionen von der Strecke (wo etwa Probleme sein könnten)

- Technischer Service an jeder Verpflegungsstation: Pumpen, Schläuche, Wasserstrahl für Schaltwerk bei Dreck, Notfallmantel etc. usw., auch ohne Helfer an der Strecke könnte man sich so eventuell das eine oder andere zur Not reparieren lassen.

- Mustertrainingsplan für Einsteiger auf der Webseite mit Tourenvorschläge rund um Albstadt zum Strecke teilweise kennen lernen, mit Gastrotipps.

- Weisses Trikot, Bester Erstteilnehmer evtl. nach AK

- Noch mehr Livebilder, evtl. kann am Schützenhaus Tailfingen, am Zollersteighof, Onstmettingen nähe Schanze, Langenwand oben, Pfeffingen Burgfelder Steige, Laufen und Margrethausen etc. per DSL Livestreams auf die ABM Seite umleiten (ich weiss Spinnerei 

- Park Ferme für Fahrräder wo man das Rad abgeben kann über Nacht oder vor / nach dem Marathon und wo keiner rankommt.

Und ganz zum Schluss ein fettes fettes Danke an ganz Albstadt und alle Organisatoren, die sich Jahr für Jahr den Hintern aufreissen und diese Veranstaltung schon so lange ermöglichen- ihr seid spitze. 


Habe fertig


----------



## naishy (10. Juli 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Da die Veranstalter sicher mitlesen, möchte ich folgende Punkte mitteilen:
> ...
> 
> -die Mischung der Startaufstellung (Neustarter nach Wunschzeit, Mehrfachtäter nach Bestzeit) scheint mir nicht ideal gewesen zu sein. Ich würde erst die Wiederholungstäter berücksichtigen und danach die Neuanmeldungen



Die Wunschzeit der Neustarter sollte evtl. durch Ergebnisse anderer Rennen "belegt" werden, da sich doch einige anscheinend überschätzen.

Ansonsten war`s a schönes Rennen, auch wenn ich bereits nach 20km schwere Beine ghabt hab und nach 3/4 Krämpfe.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2011)

naishy schrieb:


> Ansonsten war`s a schönes Rennen, auch wenn ich bereits nach 20km schwere Beine ghabt hab und nach 3/4 Krämpfe.



Halbe Magnesiumtablette zusätzlich und 2-4 Streuer Salz in jede Trinkflasche, oder abgepackt im Trickot mitführen. Hat sich bei mir seit Jahren bewährt. 2-3 Tage vor dem Rennen erhöhte Magnesiumzufuhr und rechtzeitig Kohlenhydrate auftanken die Tage zuvor, am Tag vor dem Rennen nochmal 30-60 min fahren niedriger GA1 mit 2 kurzen Spurts auf Puls 90%, Füsse massieren lassen von Frau/Freundin/Nachbarin, vor dem Marathon 20-30 min einfahren bei niedrigem Puls, generell am ersten Anstieg net verblasen sondern auf Uhr gucken, trinken und essen bevor man Hunger oder Durst entwickelt. 1,5 h vor Start nochmal was essen (aber net zuviel) und 30 min vor Start nochmal ausreichend aber nicht zuviel trinken. Viel Spass 2012


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2011)

An den Ergebnislisten wurde heute abend von Datasport noch etwas "geschraubt".....zu meiner Freude, da ich jetzt noch zufriedener bin mit meinem Platz 

Von der Orga her war gewohnt auf gutem Niveau. Was ich oft merke: Viele interessiert oft nur Verpflegung und Give-aways....und bewerten ein Rennen fast nur daran. Aber es ist die Hauptsache, dass jeder ein reibungsloses Rennen fährt durch gute Streckenabsicherung und engagiertes Streckenpersonal und dass die Endzeit korrekt ist. Und das war in Albstadt sowas von der Fall! 
Wieviele Irrungen und Wirrungen gab es schon auf Rennen, auf denen sich selbst die Spitzengruppen verfahren haben, wie Streckenangaben vorne und hinten nicht stimmten oder wie ich auf dem Odenwald-Marathon als Zuschauer sah, wie ein Strassenanwohner mit dem Auto auf einer eigentlich abgesperrten Strecke rumgegurkt ist und dies sogar noch entgegen der Fahrtrichtung an einer Stelle, wo Zielspurts um die Kurven herum stattfanden.


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Juli 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> An den Ergebnislisten wurde heute abend von Datasport noch etwas "geschraubt".....zu meiner Freude, da ich jetzt noch zufriedener bin mit meinem Platz
> 
> Von der Orga her war gewohnt auf gutem Niveau. Was ich oft merke: Viele interessiert oft nur Verpflegung und Give-aways....und bewerten ein Rennen fast nur daran. Aber es ist die Hauptsache, dass jeder ein reibungsloses Rennen fährt durch gute Streckenabsicherung und engagiertes Streckenpersonal und dass die Endzeit korrekt ist. Und das war in Albstadt sowas von der Fall!
> Wieviele Irrungen und Wirrungen gab es schon auf Rennen, auf denen sich selbst die Spitzengruppen verfahren haben, wie Streckenangaben vorne und hinten nicht stimmten oder wie ich auf dem Odenwald-Marathon als Zuschauer sah, wie ein Strassenanwohner mit dem Auto auf einer eigentlich abgesperrten Strecke rumgegurkt ist und dies sogar noch entgegen der Fahrtrichtung an einer Stelle, wo Zielspurts um die Kurven herum stattfanden.



Ja, da muss ich absolut recht geben! Finisherpräsente sind ja nett, aber nicht der Zweck des Rennens! Ne Strecke die abgesichert und sauber markiert ist, ist dreimal wichtiger!!! Ich kenne auch Rennen auf denen man auf Strassen die befahren sind rumgurkt, an denen nicht oder schlecht markiert wird und die Zeitnahme eine ungefähre Schätzung darstellt, genauso wie die Platzierung die man hinterher hat!!! Von daher ist Albstadt auf sehr hohem Niveau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (11. Juli 2011)

Hier mal die best of Galerie vom Sportograf, angucken, wirken lassen und mal die ganzen Diskussionen über gute/schlechte Orga usw. vergessen und an das schöne Rennen vom WE denken. 

http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/1152/


----------



## Pablo P. (11. Juli 2011)

War definitiv ein prima organisiertes Rennen. Wer was anderes sagt, tut mir leid.


----------



## Lemone (11. Juli 2011)

blumi schrieb:


> Hier mal die best of Galerie vom Sportograf, angucken, wirken lassen und mal die ganzen Diskussionen über gute/schlechte Orga usw. vergessen und an das schöne Rennen vom WE denken.
> 
> http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/1152/



Tolle Photos, sehr schön


----------



## martinos (11. Juli 2011)

geil, ich habs zwar von der Zeit nicht ins BestOf geschafft, aber wenigstens bin ich bei den BestOf-Bildern dabei 

Ich bin der mit dem Frosch ;-)


----------



## speedy76 (11. Juli 2011)

...... nun komme ich auch dazu meinen Senf hier abzugeben. Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen und bin froh wieder an diesem klasse Event teilgenommen zu haben. Albstadt ist anscheinend die absolute MTB Hochburg. (wenn die Nachbarn einen schon "abfangen" und fragen wie es glaufen ist). Selber bin ich zufrieden mit meiner Leistung, auch wenn ich auf dem neuen Teilstück die Verhältnisse unterschätzt  hab und auf dem allerwertesten lag. Glücklicherweise war es ja weich in dem Matsch.

An der Burgfelder Steige habe ich aber den Schulterklopfer vermisst

Freu mich schon auf ABM 2012


----------



## Lemone (11. Juli 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> An der Burgfelder Steige habe ich aber den Schulterklopfer vermisst


Ja, da hätte ich sie such gebraucht


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (11. Juli 2011)

Tut mir leid wegen Schulterklopfer, hab mich mit meinem Plastikbike selber 2 mal auf die Fresse gelegt und anfangs wegen technischem Defekt weit zurückgefallen


----------



## andi4711 (11. Juli 2011)

Wollte auch noch kurz meinen Senf abgeben! 

War wieder ein super Event, dies war jetzt meine 7 Teilnahme und ich freue mich schon wieder auf´s nächste Jahr in "Albenstadt"! Die Streckenänderung war ok, toll war die steile Abfahrt zum Vereinsheim des SCO, die war ungefährlicher wie die Schlamm-Passage davor! 

Was mir aber dieses Jahr besonders aufgefallen ist, einige Stürze an relativ leichten Stellen! Hatte 1-2 Fahrer vor mir 3 Stürze auf einfachen Untergrund(Schotter, Wiese)! Wir konnten dem "Gestürzten" jedes mal im letzten Moment ausweichen. Evtl. sollten die "Rennradfahrer" unter den Teilnehmern ab und zu auch mal mit dem MTB trainieren! 

Achso noch was, wir haben die Finisher-*Funktions*-Shirts der letzten Jahre besser gefallen... 

Naja man kann nicht alles haben..

andi


----------



## speedy76 (11. Juli 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wegen Schulterklopfer, hab mich mit meinem Plastikbike selber 2 mal auf die Fresse gelegt und anfangs wegen technischem Defekt weit zurückgefallen



schon gut, bin ja trotzdem ganz gut durchgekommen,..... bist aber nicht der, der im Ziel seinem Kumpel von Kasettenwechsel und kaputtem TUNE Sattel erzählt hast, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (11. Juli 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> schon gut, bin ja trotzdem ganz gut durchgekommen,..... bist aber nicht der, der im Ziel seinem Kumpel von Kasettenwechsel und kaputtem TUNE Sattel erzählt hast, oder??



öhm  wer lauscht da heimlich?


----------



## speedy76 (11. Juli 2011)

dann ham wir wohl ne ähnliche Zeit. Block D 4.33 . Für mich reichts.

und zu den Shirts: Fand die alten auch irgendwie besser, vor allem wegen dem Rückenprint mit dem Streckenprofil..... aber was solls, bei der Trans Zolleralb 2010 gabs für 3 Tage auch nur ein Baumwollshirt


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (11. Juli 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> dann ham wir wohl ne ähnliche Zeit. Block D 4.33 . Für mich reichts.
> 
> und zu den Shirts: Fand die alten auch irgendwie besser, vor allem wegen dem Rückenprint mit dem Streckenprofil..... aber was solls, bei der Trans Zolleralb 2010 gabs für 3 Tage auch nur ein Baumwollshirt



Jo, mit paar verbliebenen Gang hoch bis 1. VP-Station und Kassette wechseln, Sattel rumschrauben und 2 mal hinfliegen und 1 mal Kettenklemmer geht die Zeit leider wohl in Ordnung   Und ärgern tuts ich jetzt noch. Sub 4 war klares Ziel  Bin die letzten 5 Jahre so oft gestürzt wie am Samstag, weil nach der Panne war ich so auf 180, das es mir in Kopf gestiegen ist. Fährst Trans Zollernalb mit?


----------



## pug304 (11. Juli 2011)

Albstadt: it's a classic! 

ich fand die Plastik-T-Shirts besser. Und bitte Cola im Ziel! Jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Reddi (11. Juli 2011)

Die Cola im Ziel hatte meine liebe Mutter in der Tasche... wir kennen das schon dass ich sonst nach sowas erstmal nen Kreislaufkollaps habe^^ einen Liter Coke gesoffen, ein paar Restauranttütchen Salz und schon war alles wieder paletti^^


----------



## speedy76 (12. Juli 2011)

mal sehen, wenn die Haushaltskasse die 170 Ökken Startgebühr hergibt, würde ich die Trans Zollernalb gerne wieder fahren. Is schon etwas anderes 3 Tage hintereinander alles zu geben.......
.......oder gibt es Sponsoren die die Startgebühr übernehmen??? Würde fast jedes Trikot tragen 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich würd auch im Kartoffelsack fahren, wenns vom örtlichen Bauer wenigstens ein Vesper am Abend geben würde  Aber ich denke ich werde die Tage melden, sonst droht akute Verfettung über die Sommerzeit


----------



## MontePletto (12. Juli 2011)

pug304 schrieb:


> Albstadt: it's a classic!
> 
> ich fand die Plastik-T-Shirts besser. Und bitte Cola im Ziel! Jammern auf hohem Niveau



Kein Cola im Ziel hat folgenden Grund: Wasser + Taurus = Sponsor. Cola muss zugekauft werden + Billig T-Shirt = Jammern auf hohem Niveau?  + KiZa lässt grüßen...

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man das T-Shirt komplett weglassen und das Geld an einen guten Zweck abgeben.

Vielen Dank an die vielen Helfer und die Rettungskräfte an der Strecke. Da fühlt man sich gleich viel wohler, wenn an jeder Ecke jemand bereit ist!


----------



## naishy (12. Juli 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Halbe Magnesiumtablette zusätzlich und 2-4 Streuer Salz in jede Trinkflasche, oder abgepackt im Trickot mitführen. Hat sich bei mir seit Jahren bewährt. 2-3 Tage vor dem Rennen erhöhte Magnesiumzufuhr und rechtzeitig Kohlenhydrate auftanken die Tage zuvor, am Tag vor dem Rennen nochmal 30-60 min fahren niedriger GA1 mit 2 kurzen Spurts auf Puls 90%, Füsse massieren lassen von Frau/Freundin/Nachbarin, vor dem Marathon 20-30 min einfahren bei niedrigem Puls, generell am ersten Anstieg net verblasen sondern auf Uhr gucken, trinken und essen bevor man Hunger oder Durst entwickelt. 1,5 h vor Start nochmal was essen (aber net zuviel) und 30 min vor Start nochmal ausreichend aber nicht zuviel trinken. Viel Spass 2012




Danke für den Tip, war ja nicht mein erstes Rennen. Hatte die gleiche Vorbereitung wie bei jedem Rennen. Magnesium verträgt der Magen nicht (des öfteren ausprobiert). War einfach a schlechter Tag. Tag`s drauf in Oberammergau wollte die Füße nur das Bike nicht. Auch Schei....

Vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr. 

Trotzdem nochmals danke für den Tip. Wünsch noch ne gute Saison.


----------



## USB (13. Juli 2011)

hallo , warum jammern auf hohen Niveau ? Es gab doch praktisch fast nichts . Warmes H2O , trockener Kuchen der einem im Hals stecken bleibt , das Taurin Zeug schmeckt auch nicht. 

Klar am besten wir zahlen 60Eur. & bringen unser Zeug selber mit 

Sollte mal jemand einen SpessartMarathon mitfahren da weiß man was Verpflegung ist . Während dem Rennen & auch danach  

Wobei während dem Rennen war für mich ok , auch wenn die H2O Flaschen ruhig voller sein könnten, klar ich weiß viele werfen sie nach einem Schluck weg. 

Ansonsten Top Veranstaltung , gut ausgeschildert, Tolle Anfeuerung uvm . 

Aber die Verpflegung geht gar nicht ! 

Gruss



MontePletto schrieb:


> Kein Cola im Ziel hat folgenden Grund: Wasser + Taurus = Sponsor. Cola muss zugekauft werden + Billig T-Shirt = Jammern auf hohem Niveau?  + KiZa lässt grüßen...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach könnte man das T-Shirt komplett weglassen und das Geld an einen guten Zweck abgeben.
> 
> Vielen Dank an die vielen Helfer und die Rettungskräfte an der Strecke. Da fühlt man sich gleich viel wohler, wenn an jeder Ecke jemand bereit ist!


----------



## speedy76 (13. Juli 2011)

eins muss ich  auch noch los werden. Als ich gestern noch ein paar Teilstücke abgeradelt bin, ist mir aufgefallen, das anscheinend sehr viele nicht in der Lage sind ihre *leeren Gel Tüten, Riegelverpackung etc *beim nächsten Streckenposten zu entsorgen, sondern diese einfach auf der Strecke verteilen. Finde ich persöhnlich sehr schade und verschandelt die schöne Natur . 
Außerdem ist dies auch Futter für die MTB Gegner..... aber naja, ich kann mir jedenfalls nichts dergleichen vorwerfen

Kette rechts


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Juli 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> eins muss ich  auch noch los werden. Als ich gestern noch ein paar Teilstücke abgeradelt bin, ist mir aufgefallen, das anscheinend sehr viele nicht in der Lage sind ihre *leeren Gel Tüten, Riegelverpackung etc *beim nächsten Streckenposten zu entsorgen, sondern diese einfach auf der Strecke verteilen. Finde ich persöhnlich sehr schade und verschandelt die schöne Natur .
> Außerdem ist dies auch Futter für die MTB Gegner..... aber naja, ich kann mir jedenfalls nichts dergleichen vorwerfen
> 
> Kette rechts



Ist in jedem Rennen das gleiche! Es ist verboten, man droht mit Disqualifizierung und trotzdem machen es verdammt viele! Wenn denn mal so ne Disqualifizierung mal ausgesprochen würde, wärs mit Sicherheit besser, aber wie soll das gehen?

Ich finds auch ne riesen Schweinerei! Gut jedem fällt mal was aus der Hand, aber bei einigen sieht man schön wie sie es regelrecht zur Seite werfen...


----------



## MontePletto (13. Juli 2011)

speedy76 schrieb:


> eins muss ich  auch noch los werden. Als ich gestern noch ein paar Teilstücke abgeradelt bin, ist mir aufgefallen, das anscheinend sehr viele nicht in der Lage sind ihre *leeren Gel Tüten, Riegelverpackung etc *beim nächsten Streckenposten zu entsorgen, sondern diese einfach auf der Strecke verteilen. Finde ich persöhnlich sehr schade und verschandelt die schöne Natur .
> Außerdem ist dies auch Futter für die MTB Gegner..... aber naja, ich kann mir jedenfalls nichts dergleichen vorwerfen
> 
> Kette rechts



Finde ich gut, dass jemand diesen Punkt anspricht. Bin absolut Deiner Meinung.  Die Verpackung passt mit Inhalt ins Trikot und ohne erst recht! Andere Veranstaltungen haben sich hierzu bereits Gedanken gemacht:
- Kirchzarten hat Abfallzonen
- Albgold gibt Flaschen nur im Tausch weiter (Ich fand das Wegwerfen der Flaschen beim ABM unglaublich!)
- Feneberg Marathon Oberstdorf erlaubt das Reichen von Verpflegung nur in den Verpflegeungszonen. Müllentsorgung auf der Strecke führt zur Disqualifikation(!)


----------



## peacher (13. Juli 2011)

Ich war dieses Jahr glaub ich das 5. Mal dabei und fand es wie immer genial. Leider bin ich dieses Jahr nicht ins Ziel gekommen, weil ich mit Latexmilch experimentiert habe und erfahren musste, dass das doch alles nicht so richtig funktioniert. Hab mir nach ca. 25km den Hinterreifen aufgerissen. Blöd, wenn man keinen Schlauch dabei hat. Allerdings war sofort ein Zuschauer zur Stelle mit Schlauch und Pressluftpatrone. Und genau das ist es was den ABM so genial und angenehm macht. Die Zuschauer leben diese Veranstaltung. An dieser Stelle einen herzlichen Dank an Hermann (oder Helmut, ich weiss es nicht mehr genau) Meier, der mir beim Reifenwechsel geholfen hat. Ich bin nächstes jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!


----------



## Reddi (13. Juli 2011)

Tja, da bemüht man sich, seinen Müll bei sich zu behalten, wenn man auf Trails fährt auf Fußgänger aufzupassen und sich mit dem Furchenziehen mit blockierten Rädern zurückzuhalten. Und dann sind da eben wieder so ein paar I******, die Kritikern einen guten Grund liefern, uns rechtschaffene, umweltbewusste Biker von den Wegen zu verbannen. Schade.

Latexmilch kommt auch unter meine Reifen, wenn der Hinterreifen endgültig runter ist^^ dann lasse ich zwar nicht den Ersatzschlauch, aber zumindest mal das Flickzeug zu Hause. Bin aber, bis auf einen Schleichplatten beim 1. Marchtal Marathon, bisher immer ohne Defekte durchgekommen.


Die Bilder sind online und mal wieder sind die Einzelbider so verdammt teuer und die Flat lohnt sich nicht, weil da zu viel Müll bei ist. Mal sehen.


----------



## lilu24 (13. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Tja, da bemüht man sich, seinen Müll bei sich zu behalten, wenn man auf Trails fährt auf Fußgänger aufzupassen und sich mit dem Furchenziehen mit blockierten Rädern zurückzuhalten. Und dann sind da eben wieder so ein paar I******, die Kritikern einen guten Grund liefern, uns rechtschaffene, umweltbewusste Biker von den Wegen zu verbannen. Schade.
> 
> Latexmilch kommt auch unter meine Reifen, wenn der Hinterreifen endgültig runter ist^^ dann lasse ich zwar nicht den Ersatzschlauch, aber zumindest mal das Flickzeug zu Hause. Bin aber, bis auf einen Schleichplatten beim 1. Marchtal Marathon, bisher immer ohne Defekte durchgekommen.
> 
> ...



Muss ich dir zustimmen mit den Kosten. Es gibt auch wenig Bilder von der Strecke. Nur im Start und Zielbereich. Vielleicht war ich auch zu langsam ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Juli 2011)

Schick mir Deine Nummer per PN, vielleicht bist auf einem meiner Bilder drauf, dann kann ichs Dir mailen


----------



## Reddi (13. Juli 2011)

3075 xD


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> 3075 xD



Du warst zu schnell für mich, für mich war es dieses Mal mehr schrauben als fahren. Also leider nirgends drauf. Aber bitte per PN


----------



## OnkelZed (13. Juli 2011)

Mal eine andere Frage zu den Bilder von Sportograf:
Kann das sein, dass wegen der "bunten" Startnummern die OCR-Software von denen zu weniger persönlich zugeordneten Bildern geführt hat?
Habe irgendwie den Eindruck. Letztes Jahr gabs von mir auch ein paar mit diesem komischen Zoom-Effekt in Waldstücken und habe aktuell keine von mir gesehen, während ich aber so bei Aufruf von "unsortiert" solchartige gesehen habe....


----------



## naishy (13. Juli 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ist in jedem Rennen das gleiche! Es ist verboten, man droht mit Disqualifizierung und trotzdem machen es verdammt viele! Wenn denn mal so ne Disqualifizierung mal ausgesprochen würde, wärs mit Sicherheit besser, aber wie soll das gehen?
> 
> Ich finds auch ne riesen Schweinerei! Gut jedem fällt mal was aus der Hand, aber bei einigen sieht man schön wie sie es regelrecht zur Seite werfen...




Sollte in Albstadt kein Problem bei der Vielzahl von Streckenposten. Nummer notieren und Disqualifizieren. Sind doch bei jedem Rennen die gleichen leeren Drohungen.


----------



## naishy (13. Juli 2011)

MontePletto schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, dass jemand diesen Punkt anspricht. Bin absolut Deiner Meinung.  Die Verpackung passt mit Inhalt ins Trikot und ohne erst recht! Andere Veranstaltungen haben sich hierzu bereits Gedanken gemacht:
> - Kirchzarten hat Abfallzonen
> - Albgold gibt Flaschen nur im Tausch weiter (Ich fand das Wegwerfen der Flaschen beim ABM unglaublich!)
> - Feneberg Marathon Oberstdorf erlaubt das Reichen von Verpflegung nur in den Verpflegeungszonen. Müllentsorgung auf der Strecke führt zur Disqualifikation(!)




Salzkammergut hat auch Abfallzonen interessiert trotzdem keinen. 
Und Oberstdorf kannst du den Müll auf der Strecke vor den Augen eines Streckenposten in die Botanik werfen interessiert auch keinen.
Alles schon erlebt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Juli 2011)

naishy schrieb:


> Sollte in Albstadt kein Problem bei der Vielzahl von Streckenposten. Nummer notieren und Disqualifizieren. Sind doch bei jedem Rennen die gleichen leeren Drohungen.



Kann halt sein, der kommt nächstes Jahr nimmer, aber auf solche könnte man eigentlich verzichten! Tja, aber ich hab wirklich noch nie von der Disqualifikation wegen Wegwerfen von Müll gehört...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juli 2011)

MontePletto schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, dass jemand diesen Punkt anspricht. Bin absolut Deiner Meinung.  Die Verpackung passt mit Inhalt ins Trikot und ohne erst recht! Andere Veranstaltungen haben sich hierzu bereits Gedanken gemacht:
> - Kirchzarten hat Abfallzonen
> - Albgold gibt Flaschen nur im Tausch weiter (Ich fand das Wegwerfen der Flaschen beim ABM unglaublich!)
> - Feneberg Marathon Oberstdorf erlaubt das Reichen von Verpflegung nur in den Verpflegeungszonen. Müllentsorgung auf der Strecke führt zur Disqualifikation(!)



Abfallzonen könnte man in der Tat noch einführen. Flaschen im Tausch?? Was ist am Wegwerfen der Flaschen unglaublich??Die Flaschen wurden wieder eingesammelt, sonst lägen die da nächstes Jahr noch, ist doch logisch.  Reichen von Verpflegung nur in Feedzonen finde ich gegen die Idee des Breitensports.

Also Abfallzonen sehen wir mit Sicherheit nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Reddi (14. Juli 2011)

Und dann sollen sich die Streckenposten bitte auch diejenigen aufschreiben, die sich nicht an diese Zonen halten. Wenn man dafür mehr Streckenposten braucht, verzichte ich auf dieses lustige kleine Handtuch bei den Startunterlagen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLO HH (17. Juli 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Kann halt sein, der kommt nächstes Jahr nimmer, aber auf solche könnte man eigentlich verzichten! Tja, aber ich hab wirklich noch nie von der Disqualifikation wegen Wegwerfen von Müll gehört...



doch....
beim cape epic...


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. Juli 2011)

FLO HH schrieb:


> doch....
> beim cape epic...



Gut, das ist bis nach Deutschland wohl noch nicht vorgedrungen!


----------



## lilu24 (18. Juli 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Gut, das ist bis nach Deutschland wohl noch nicht vorgedrungen!



Genau, war mir auch noch nicht bekannt. ;-)


----------



## Alb-Rider (22. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mich euch nur anschließen, find das echt schlimm wie viele ihren Müll von Riegeln, Gels o.ä. einfach in die Pampa werfen. Mir ist auch schon mal was runtergefallen aber wenns voll ins Trikot paßt kann ich auch den Müll wieder einstecken.
Aber auch in den Wochen vor dem Marathon sieht die Strecke ja schon recht vermüllt aus (für alle die die Strecke nicht kennen und mal abfahren wollen.....fahrt den leeren Gel-Packungen nach....). Das muss wirklich nicht sein!

Bin dieses Jahr wegen schlechter Trainingsleistung als eigentlicher A-Starter aus dem B-Block raus, aber auf was für Leute ich da so aus dem A-Block aufgefahren bin  Die hatten da wirklich nichts zu suchen. Manche in Abfahrten noch schlechter als ich, konditionell sicher nicht unter 4h und Verhalten echt "mangelhaft"....von wegen Müll und dem schnelleren Platz machen. Da sollten wirklich viele mal drauf hingewiesen werden dass es sportlich fair ist einem schnelleren Platz zu machen und auch so in den Teilnahmebedingungen steht!
Freundlichkeit und Benehmen lassen oft zu wünschen bei uns MTB'lern.


----------



## aka (22. Juli 2011)

MTB Marathons sind nun mal kein Einzelzeitfahren sondern es wird ein Massenstart durchgefuehrt und beim Albstadt Marathon ist nun mal mittlerweile "Massenstart" woertlich zu verstehen.
Wie sollen das denn die 'langsamen' anstellen, sollen die einen Rueckspiegel montieren oder staendig nach hinten schauen, ob da ein schnellerer kommt und sich in dem Fall in Luft aufloesen? Das gehoert nun mal dazu. 
Wenn es einem ziemlich wichtig ist nicht aufgehalten zu werden gibts eigentlich ein sehr einfaches Rezept: das naechste mal wieder aus A starten, vollgas die Bitzer Steige hochheizen, Richtung Degerfeld Tempo nochmals erhoehen und schon hat man freie Bahn 

Noch ein Tipp: ich hab ne laute Klingel montiert gehabt und viel benutzt, die hat echt geholfen!


----------



## Alb-Rider (22. Juli 2011)

die wo ich meine, hab ich freundlich gebeten auf die Seite zu gehen, leider waren die Antworten weniger freundlich. Auf dieser Strecke gibts genug Platz ohne dass man schnellere behindern muss, das gilt ja wohl auch weiter hinten und kann man auch da beachten....einfach Kopf einschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (23. Juli 2011)

joo , ist mir auch passiert mir wollte jemand auf´s "M A U L " hauen , weil
ich in den Kurven innen rein bin & dabei überholt habe . Sorry aber ich fahre " Rennen " & habe keine Zeit & Lust in den Kurven zu rollen. Ich war unter den ersten 170(Ziel) & zu dieser Zeit wohl unter den ersten 140(laut Transponderschleifen).
Da gehe ich einfach mal davon aus das die Leute etwas fahren können. Ist mir auch noch nie passiert . Wenn ich wirklich jemanden bedränge sage ich auch sorry habe damit kein Problem . 

Ansonsten hat es mir aber Spass gemacht , bis auf die Zielverpflegung die fand ich dann wieder weniger gut . Der Rest aber Top 



Alb-Rider schrieb:


> die wo ich meine, hab ich freundlich gebeten auf die Seite zu gehen, leider waren die Antworten weniger freundlich. Auf dieser Strecke gibts genug Platz ohne dass man schnellere behindern muss, das gilt ja wohl auch weiter hinten und kann man auch da beachten....einfach Kopf einschalten


----------



## scotty33 (30. Juli 2011)

naishy schrieb:


> Salzkammergut hat auch Abfallzonen interessiert trotzdem keinen.
> Und Oberstdorf kannst du den Müll auf der Strecke vor den Augen eines Streckenposten in die Botanik werfen interessiert auch keinen.
> Alles schon erlebt.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich war wieder auf der A-Strecke unterwegs und habe auf den 211 km so übern Daumen 10 bis 15 Mal etwas gesehen. In den Feed-Zonen sieht man immer wie alle hinten in die Taschen fassen und sich den Müll entledigen. Es kommt halt immer darauf an ob Absicht dabei ist. Mir ist auch schon mal eine leere Verpackung hinten raus gefallen, als ich die Gel-Flasche rausgezogen habe. Wie gesagt Absicht und nicht Absicht sollte man unterscheiden und das sieht man auch. 
Diejenigen die absichtlich ihren Müll auf die Strecke werfen sind die, die auch beim normalen Biken ihren Müll im Wald liegen lassen.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juli 2011)

feed-zone = abfallzone ?


----------



## scotty33 (30. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> feed-zone = abfallzone ?



jep und die ist dort mit muss immer 400 meter lang


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> feed-zone = abfallzone ?



Klar sieht mann meist ja! Manchmal gibts sogar entsprechende Schilder, also wenn der Abfall unbedingt weg muss (aufgerissene Gelpäckchen in der Trikottasche können schon was eklig sein) dann eben in den entsprechenden Zonen die nachher eh gesäubert werden...


----------



## scotty33 (1. August 2011)

USB schrieb:


> joo , ist mir auch passiert mir wollte jemand auf´s "M A U L " hauen , weil
> ich in den Kurven innen rein bin & dabei überholt habe . Sorry aber ich fahre " Rennen " & habe keine Zeit & Lust in den Kurven zu rollen. Ich war unter den ersten 170(Ziel) & zu dieser Zeit wohl unter den ersten 140(laut Transponderschleifen).
> Da gehe ich einfach mal davon aus das die Leute etwas fahren können. Ist mir auch noch nie passiert . Wenn ich wirklich jemanden bedränge sage ich auch sorry habe damit kein Problem .
> 
> Ansonsten hat es mir aber Spass gemacht , bis auf die Zielverpflegung die fand ich dann wieder weniger gut . Der Rest aber Top



ich bin von dem rennen mega enttäuscht gewesen. hatte 4 std zeit angegeben und bin drunter geblieben und hinten in block d gestartet. was mir aber auf der strecke an beschimpfungen entgegen gebracht wurden, der hammer. an einem der letzten anstiege, vor mir auf der ganzen breite drei am schieben, ich komm fahren an und sage -mitte bitte- da dreht sich der linke um und sagt zu mir, junge bleib mal locker. ich musste vom rad, hab es auf die schulter genommen und bin im graben an dehnen vorbei gelaufen. dafür habe ich noch eine blöde bemerkung hinterher bekommen.

das war nicht das einzig traurige verhalten bei der veranstaltung.

abends hab ich mir dann mal von der leinwand nummern aus dem B block genommen. bin rüber zu den aushängen und habe wie beklopt gesucht. mir wurde gesagt, das block b eine zeitselbsteinschätzung von 3 std 30 min hatte. wenn ich auf der liste dann b fahrer finde die bei 5 std 30 und länger standen ist mir das zu hoch. 5 nummern verglichen, einer war bei 3.45 einer bei 4.14 und die anderen drei bei über 5 stunden. der favorit bei 5 std. 36 min. 
und genau von denen musste man sich beschimpfen lassen.

gruß stefan


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. August 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> ich bin von dem rennen mega enttäuscht gewesen. hatte 4 std zeit angegeben und bin drunter geblieben und hinten in block d gestartet. was mir aber auf der strecke an beschimpfungen entgegen gebracht wurden, der hammer. an einem der letzten anstiege, vor mir auf der ganzen breite drei am schieben, ich komm fahren an und sage -mitte bitte- da dreht sich der linke um und sagt zu mir, junge bleib mal locker. ich musste vom rad, hab es auf die schulter genommen und bin im graben an dehnen vorbei gelaufen. dafür habe ich noch eine blöde bemerkung hinterher bekommen.
> 
> das war nicht das einzig traurige verhalten bei der veranstaltung.
> 
> ...



Wenn 3000 Leute unterwegs sind sind auch weniger nette dabei, das ist normal! Aber im großen und ganzen muss ich sagen, dass es bei den meisten Rennen doch sehr gesittet zugeht und man auch meistens Platz bekommt wenn man höflich anfragt, umgekehrt versuch ich auch Platz zu machen wenn es mir möglich ist. Ab und an gibts halt auch unhöfliche Menschen, mag das Adrenalin sein oder sonst was - aber deshalb ist doch nicht das ganze Rennen schlecht...


----------



## Haferstroh (1. August 2011)

Da scheinen manche ein *Rennen *mit dem normalen Strassenverkehr zu verwechseln


----------



## Reddi (1. August 2011)

Mir ist leider bei nem anderen Rennen auch mal als Antwort auf eine belustigte Bemerkung über meinen Fahrstil auch mal etwas nicht besonders freundliches rausgerutscht - passiert leider. Nebeneinander Schieben halte ich aber für vermeidbar. 

Waren nicht im Block B die lokalen Fahrer/Teams platziert? Dass da auch die eine oder andere "Hausfrau" mitfährt (Ohne diesen Vollzeitjob verunglimpfen zu wollen!), ist klar.


----------



## Haferstroh (1. August 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Mir ist leider bei nem anderen Rennen auch mal als Antwort auf eine belustigte Bemerkung über meinen Fahrstil....



Dann sollen sich manche mal den Fahrstil so mancher Profis (Strasse/MTB) sich anschauen.... Wobei ich jetzt grad bei dem Thema auch an den Fahrstil einer Frau denken muss, die in Albstadt 2011 auch ganz weit vorne gelandet ist. Aber kann jeder fahren wie er will, wir sind ja nicht beim Kunstturnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (2. August 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Da scheinen manche ein *Rennen *mit dem normalen Strassenverkehr zu verwechseln



ja, kommt schonmal vor! Aber wie schon gesagt, meist geht das doch echt gesittet ab - oder?


----------



## scotty33 (2. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> ja, kommt schonmal vor! Aber wie schon gesagt, meist geht das doch echt gesittet ab - oder?



normal ja, aber wie schon geschrieben, was ich dort an beleidigungen erlebt habe kam mir so noch nie unter. ein schneller fahrer ist vor mir an ner gruppe vorbei, da hieß es ********* und er ist genau so auf dem wiesenpfad mit 2 meter abstand vorbei wie wir auch. 
wenn ich auf 85 km 600 oder 700 fahrer überhole und davon beschimpfungen bekomme, die man nicht mal mehr zählen konnte ist das eindeutig zu viel. 
eine super veranstaltung aber die aufteilung der blöcke und einstellung diverser fahrer absolut daneben. 
dann müssen sie nebenher halt noch ne CTF oder so machen.

gruß stefan


----------



## martinos (2. August 2011)

ich gebs zu: ich hab auch einmal den Kopf über zwei Jungs geschüttelt (abe das böse A-Wort weggelassen), alls diese auf nem Kiesweg runterwärts schön die Strecke abgesperrt haben. Auf mein "links" kam dann nur Gegrummel, woraufhin ich dann irgendwann durch die Mitte durch musste.

Hab aber auch gesehen und v.a. gehört, wie ein Mann an einer Steigung ein Mädchen wegbrüllen wollte, was völlig daneben war, da es wurzelig war und er auch über die Mitte gekonnt hätte. 

Aber das ist leider normal, manchmal schätzen zwei Leute ne Situation halt komplett anders ein.


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. August 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> normal ja, aber wie schon geschrieben, was ich dort an beleidigungen erlebt habe kam mir so noch nie unter. ein schneller fahrer ist vor mir an ner gruppe vorbei, da hieß es ********* und er ist genau so auf dem wiesenpfad mit 2 meter abstand vorbei wie wir auch.
> wenn ich auf 85 km 600 oder 700 fahrer überhole und davon beschimpfungen bekomme, die man nicht mal mehr zählen konnte ist das eindeutig zu viel.
> eine super veranstaltung aber die aufteilung der blöcke und einstellung diverser fahrer absolut daneben.
> dann müssen sie nebenher halt noch ne CTF oder so machen.
> ...



Da hattest Du ggf. auch einfach Pech! Wie gesagt Einzelfälle kenne ich auch, grad wenn man von weiter hinten durchs Feld muss - aber es gibt auch ganz viele die sehr schön und von alleine Platz machen wenn ein schnellerer kommt! Teils sogar in Trails wo sie es echt nicht leicht haben und wo man es auch nicht verlangen kann!
Geh nach Kirchzarten und fahre das 1. mal, da bist Du automatisch ganz hinten egal was Du vorher schon gefahren bist! Ist dann auch nicht so toll - aber genau genommen fair, die nehmen halt nur ihre eigenen Zeiten als Maßsstab und solange es keine gibt bist Du eben hinten. Musste damals vmtl. 2000 Fahrer überholen 



martinos schrieb:


> ich gebs zu: ich hab auch einmal den Kopf über zwei Jungs geschüttelt (abe das böse A-Wort weggelassen), alls diese auf nem Kiesweg runterwärts schön die Strecke abgesperrt haben. Auf mein "links" kam dann nur Gegrummel, woraufhin ich dann irgendwann durch die Mitte durch musste.
> 
> Hab aber auch gesehen und v.a. gehört, wie ein Mann an einer Steigung ein Mädchen wegbrüllen wollte, was völlig daneben war, da es wurzelig war und er auch über die Mitte gekonnt hätte.
> 
> Aber das ist leider normal, manchmal schätzen zwei Leute ne Situation halt komplett anders ein.



Na ich kam auch mit Schwung in ne Steigung und da sind 2 gemütlich nebeneinander gefahren ich hab links gerufen und der eine fährt nach links - also Vollbremsung mit dem Tandem echt kein Vergnügen, das dauert bis das Ding wieder in Schwung ist, aber gut, kommt vor, was soll ich da schimpfen? Zum einen kann nicht jeder wissen, dass damit eigentlich gemeint ist man geht links vorbei zum anderen muss der der von hinten kommt halt aufpassen auch wenns dann schon mal nervt...
An unmöglichen Stellen überholen zu wollen und dann auch noch zu brüllen find ich dann auch unmöglich - hatte ich auch mal in nem Single-Trail, absolut keine Chance Platz zu machen, aber das Problem hat sich dann aufgrund Selbstüberschätzung 30sec später selbst gelöst...


----------



## scotty33 (2. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Da hattest Du ggf. auch einfach Pech! Wie gesagt Einzelfälle kenne ich auch, grad wenn man von weiter hinten durchs Feld muss - aber es gibt auch ganz viele die sehr schön und von alleine Platz machen wenn ein schnellerer kommt! Teils sogar in Trails wo sie es echt nicht leicht haben und wo man es auch nicht verlangen kann!
> Geh nach Kirchzarten und fahre das 1. mal, da bist Du automatisch ganz hinten egal was Du vorher schon gefahren bist! Ist dann auch nicht so toll - aber genau genommen fair, die nehmen halt nur ihre eigenen Zeiten als Maßsstab und solange es keine gibt bist Du eben hinten. Musste damals vmtl. 2000 Fahrer überholen
> 
> 
> ...



hast ja auch recht, war halt vieles blöd gelaufen. ich mecker grundsätzlich nicht, weil mir das auch zu blöd ist und denk mir immer meinen teil. ich verlange auch auf einem trail nie, das jemand platz machen soll, bin der meinung als schnellerer findet man schon seine möglichkeit. was mich halt ange...... hat, man überholt absolut fair und mit jede menge luft und wurde trotzdem noch angepfiffen. 
jeder soll seinen spaß haben, denn bei den ganzen rennen sind die preise nur zu halten wenn auch weiterhin viele starten. 
ich denke ein grundsätzliches problem ist aber auch, das viele spaßbiker garnicht wissen wie sie sich im rennen verhalten sollen.

gruß stefan


----------



## boulder2002 (2. August 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> ich denke ein grundsätzliches problem ist aber auch, das viele spaßbiker garnicht wissen wie sie sich im rennen verhalten sollen.



Könnte auch daran liegen, dass viele nur in Albstadt und sonst nirgends starten. Das soll keine Entschuldigung für dummes Verhalten sein, erklärt aber so manches, z.B. das man normale Situationen als gefährlich einstuft. Es fehlt dann ganz einfach die Routine. Rücksichtnahme auf andere sollte aber dennoch vorhanden sein.


----------



## martinos (2. August 2011)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Könnte auch daran liegen, dass viele nur in Albstadt und sonst nirgends starten. Das soll keine Entschuldigung für dummes Verhalten sein, erklärt aber so manches, z.B. das man normale Situationen als gefährlich einstuft. Es fehlt dann ganz einfach die Routine. Rücksichtnahme auf andere sollte aber dennoch vorhanden sein.


 
könnte durchaus daran liegen. Vielleicht sollten die Veranstalter zusätzlich zu den Ansagen im Vorfeld des Starts (rechts halten, ...) die grundsätzlichen Verhaltensweisen in die Startertasche reinwerfen, damit alle wissen, dass es ein Rechtsfahrgebot gibt und wie man sich beim überholen und überholt werden verhalten sollte. 

Gilt nicht nur für Albstadt - mich hat letztes Jahr in Trochtelfingen einer durch nen Spurwechsel auf ner Kiesabfahrt bei Tempo 55 fast vom Bike geholt. Hat sich dann artig entschuldigt und beteuert, dass es sein erster Marathon ist. Diesen Rookies würde das sicher helfen, wenn das kleine Marathon-1x1 zum Nachlesen bei den Startunterlagen beiliegen würde.


----------



## Reddi (2. August 2011)

Das mit dem "kleinen Marathon 1x1" finde ich ne gute Idee, da wüsste ich so einiges was da rein könnte. 
Vielleicht am besten so, dass die erfahrenen Biker des IBC DIMB Racing Team dieses 1x1 zusammen schreiben und zum Download zur Verfügung stellen? 

Allerdings, gerade dass sich Leute normalerweise entschuldigen, normalerweise sagen wo sie überholen wollen, normalerweise fragen auf welcher Seite man überholen will... Trotz einiger kleiner Reibereien, die dadurch ustande kommen dass wir Menschen glücklicherweise eben Menschen sind, finde ich dass unter Biker doch eine sehr angenehme Atmosphäre besteht, die man zum Beispiel in der Schule nicht so richtig findest.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. August 2011)

Halten wir fest:

- Einteilung der Startblöcke auch anhand der "Eigeneinschätzung" scheint offenbar wirklich den einen oder anderen ungeschickten Moment verursacht zu haben.

Die Strecke hat in meinen Augen das Teilnehmerlimit deutlich erreicht, oder es müssen nochmal 2 weitere Startblöcke hinzukommen, die das Feld noch weiter entspannen. Es war Aufgrund der Masse der Fahrer Stellenweise hunderte von Metern nicht möglich zu überholen, ganz zu Schweigen von den Zuständen im Schiebebetrieb.

Schon im ersten Anstieg an dem ich mich eigentlich nach vorne frei fahren wollte ist mir aufgefallen, dass aus den vorderen soviele Fahrer "hängen" geblieben sind, dass sich nach hinten fast schon ein Rückstau bildete. Es war unmöglich im eigenen Rhytmus zu bleiben und zu überholen. In den letzten Jahren hatte man hier relativ freie Fahrt und konnte durchaus fast einen Startblock hinter sich lassen.

Als weiteren Vorschlag führe ich an den entscheidenden Steigungen Streckenposten zu platzieren die dafür sorgen, dass eine Fahrgasse frei bleibt, oder das einseitig geschoben wird. Eventuell auch Hinweisschilder zu Beginn der Steigung "bitte rechts halten zum Schieben" "bitte Fahrgasse freihalten, hinter Dir ist noch wer".

Gruss Waldfee



Gruss Waldfee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (2. August 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Halten wir fest:
> 
> - Einteilung der Startblöcke auch anhand der "Eigeneinschätzung" scheint offenbar wirklich den einen oder anderen ungeschickten Moment verursacht zu haben.
> 
> Die Strecke hat in meinen Augen das Teilnehmerlimit deutlich erreicht, oder es müssen nochmal 2 weitere Startblöcke hinzukommen, die das Feld noch weiter entspannen. Es war Aufgrund der Masse der Fahrer Stellenweise hunderte von Metern nicht möglich zu überholen, ganz zu Schweigen von den Zuständen im Schiebebetrieb.


 
Eigeneinschätzung: ganz meine Meinung, das war ein Griff ins Klo

Teilnehmerlimit: aus meiner Sicht war es im Vorjahr nicht annähernd so schlimm mit dem Verkehr. Das lag sicherlich an den sintflutartigen Regenfällen, die die Strecke verschlammt haben und somit auch Anstiege mit den Schiefersteinen extrem schwierig zum Fahren und auch zum Laufen gemacht haben.


----------



## martinos (2. August 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Das mit dem "kleinen Marathon 1x1" finde ich ne gute Idee, da wüsste ich so einiges was da rein könnte.
> Vielleicht am besten so, dass die erfahrenen Biker des IBC DIMB Racing Team dieses 1x1 zusammen schreiben und zum Download zur Verfügung stellen?


 
War das jetzt eine dezente Aufforderung an mich? Muss dich leider enttäuschen, ich bin weder sonderlich Marathon-Erfahren (fahre erst das 2. Jahr MTB) noch jemals für die DIMB gestartet (was sich allerdings nächstes WE in Neustadt a.d.W. änder wird), da ich die Mitgliedschaft primär wegen einer DIMB-Ausbildung und der schicken Bild-Erweitung im IBC-Forum gemacht habe.

Nichtsdestotrotz fange ich mal an zu sammeln - vielleicht können wir das später mal im Race-Forum festpinnen, um Anfänger entsprechend zu informieren.

Marathon-1x1:
1. stelle dich gemäß deinen Ambitionen und Selbsteinschätzung im Startblock auf, damit keine gefährlichen Situationen entstehen und Behinderungen vermieden werden können (schnelle vorne, langsame hinten)
2. Fahre wenn möglich immer rechts, damit schnellere Fahrer überholen können
3. Achte vor einem Spurwechsel auf den Verkehr vor und hinter dir
4. informiere beim Überholen die vor dir Fahrenden (links, mitte, rechts) - "links" bedeutet, dass du in Fahrtrichtung links überholen willst, "mitte" bedeutet, dass du zwischen zwei Fahrern überholen willst
5. rechne immer mit Fahrfehlern oder Defekten deiner Mitfahrer
6. sei immer bremsbereit
7. solltest du Bergauf oder Bergab schieben müssen, dann sollten  keine fahrenden Biker behindert werden
8. achte bei Verpflegungsstationen darauf, dass der durchfahrende Verkehr nicht behindert wird
9. wirf keinen Müll weg
9. informier dich bei Stürzen, ob Hilfe benötigt wird
10. Ganz wichtig: gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hilft allen, Unfallfrei und mit viel Spaß ins Ziel zu kommen


 So, was fällt euch noch ein?


----------



## Reddi (2. August 2011)

- Wenn du gestürzt bist, mache bitte schnell die Strecke frei und zeige an, wenn du ohne Hilfe klarkommst
- Fahre deinem Vordermann nicht zu nah ans Hinterrad - wenn er bremst, liegst du 
- Mach deinen Halt bitte nicht in einem ohnehin schon engen Streckenabschnitt


----------



## Haferstroh (2. August 2011)

-Plündere nicht die Verpflegungsstellen. Gerade Gels gibts nicht zu Zehntausenden
-Unmittelbar nach dem Zieleinlauf diesen auch sofort freimachen
-Nicht nur im Windschatten lutschen, sondern auch mal selber ganz vorne fahren
-In engen Kurven die eingeschlagene Linie beihalten und nicht in die Kurve reinziehen oder nach aussen "rausdriften"
-Sich auf wirklich ganz schmierigen Trails das Überholen zweimal überlegen, wenn man selber nicht DEUTLICH schneller sein kann als der Vordermann
-Keine unsinnigen Harakiri-Manöver mehr 50m vorm Ziel
-Immer dran denken, es ist ein Rennen, und dabei kann es u. U. vorkommen, dass man auch mal überholt wird


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. August 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> hast ja auch recht, war halt vieles blöd gelaufen. ich mecker grundsätzlich nicht, weil mir das auch zu blöd ist und denk mir immer meinen teil. ich verlange auch auf einem trail nie, das jemand platz machen soll, bin der meinung als schnellerer findet man schon seine möglichkeit. was mich halt ange...... hat, man überholt absolut fair und mit jede menge luft und wurde trotzdem noch angepfiffen.
> jeder soll seinen spaß haben, denn bei den ganzen rennen sind die preise nur zu halten wenn auch weiterhin viele starten.
> ich denke ein grundsätzliches problem ist aber auch, das viele spaßbiker garnicht wissen wie sie sich im rennen verhalten sollen.
> 
> gruß stefan



Ja, mit dem letzten Satz hast Du sicher recht! Mal sehen ob die Liste hier daran was ändert!  Ein paar der Vorschläge sollte man ggf. nochmal überdenken! 
Aber mal im Ernst, sowas wäre gar nicht schlecht, denn dass "LINKS" bedeutet man will links vorbei scheint einigen nicht klar zu sein und einige andere Sachen auch nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2011)

ein wort mehr wie links vorbei, rechts vorbei oder durch die mitte könnte man ja auch rausbekommen.

den fehler mit links und rechts habe ich am anfang auch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (3. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ein wort mehr wie links vorbei, rechts vorbei oder durch die mitte könnte man ja auch rausbekommen.
> 
> den fehler mit links und rechts habe ich am anfang auch gemacht.



Ich krieg da schon mehr raus, aber die Frage ist ob das sinnvoll ist dem vorrausfahrenden ne Story zu erzählen - kurz und knapp ist ja schon besser - wenns verstanden wird!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. August 2011)

Man muss das auf die 5 wichtigsten Dinge reduzieren, keine Sau nimmt sich mehr als 3 Dinge aus 5 zu Herzen. Schon allein die Erkenntnis, dass man nicht links Kilometerweise neben einem her fährt, wenn dauernd jemand von hinten kommt wäre super.

Wenn schon einer von hinten "links" "mitte" "rechts" ruft, dann sollte man das nicht als BEDRÄNGUNG empfinden, sondern als freundliche Hilfe und im Kopf sollte man sich im klaren sein, dass man schnellere möglichst ihr Rennen fahren lassen soll (es ist ein Rennen, keine COUNTRY TOUREN FAHRT).

Genauso wie einer mit 5,5 h fertig fahren darf und nicht am letzten Buckel aus dem Rennen genommen wird, genauso will einer mit 3h 45 durchheizen, wenn er halt weiter hinten starten musste.

Gerade bei den Gequälten die dann nach 3h mit Puls 175 schon die Sterne sehen, kann man aber nicht immer mit sauberen Reaktionen rechnen, da es für diese Mitfahrer an jedem Buckel aus deren Sicht um alles oder nichts geht und sie sich von "links" und "rechts" und Leuten die fahren statt schieben wollen gequängelt und gedemütigt fühlen. Und einige reagieren auf sowas dann halt im Dellirium "allergisch".

Fakt ist, wenn diese Selbsteinschätzungs******** nächstes Jahr wieder abgefragt wird, dann trage ich da 3h 30 ein, weil ehrliche Antworten führen dazu, dass die eigene Schwanzlänge im Hinterfeld landet.


----------



## Reddi (3. August 2011)

Also ich bin mit 4:00h Selbsteinschätzung im Block C gelandet, das ist nicht hinten. Wenn ich im A starte, kann ich ja keinen überholen...


----------



## martinos (11. August 2011)

Hi, danke für den zusätzlichen Input. Ich habe mal noch einige Punkte mit aufgenommen - gebe aber der Waldfee recht, dass man das vermutlich in der Endfassung nochmals kürzen muss:

*Marathon-1x1:
*1. stelle dich gemäß deinen Ambitionen und Selbsteinschätzung im Startblock auf, damit keine gefährlichen Situationen entstehen und Behinderungen vermieden werden können (schnelle vorne, langsame hinten)
2. Fahre wenn möglich immer rechts, damit schnellere Fahrer überholen können
3. Achte vor einem Spurwechsel auf den Verkehr vor und hinter dir - auch bei Kurven Spur halten und Driften möglichst vermeiden
4. informiere beim Überholen die vor dir Fahrenden (links, mitte, rechts) - "links" bedeutet, dass du in Fahrtrichtung links überholen willst, "mitte" bedeutet, dass du zwischen zwei Fahrern überholen willst
5. rechne immer mit Fahrfehlern oder Defekten deiner Mitfahrer
6. sei immer bremsbereit und halte genügend Sicherheitsabstand
7. solltest du Bergauf oder Bergab schieben müssen, dann sollten  keine fahrenden Biker behindert werden
8. achte bei Verpflegungsstationen oder anderen Pausen darauf, dass der durchfahrende Verkehr nicht behindert wird
9. wirf keinen Müll weg
9. informier dich bei Stürzen, ob Hilfe benötigt wird - falls du selber gestürzt bist, dann bitte so schnell wie möglich die Strecke frei machen und anzeigen, ob du Hilfe brauchst
10. Ganz wichtig: gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hilft allen, Unfallfrei und mit viel Spaß ins Ziel zu kommen


----------

